# So Bolten is threatening Europe now over Iran!



## Penelope

John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.

"The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.

*"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*

Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."

"If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."

Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.

US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Bolton belongs behind bars, along with W. Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, and Wolfowitz etc. etc.

Such menaces to society simply shouldn't be able to walk free.


----------



## Penelope

I should think France, Germany , Europe, Russia and China are their won authorities,  Trump put Bolton in to take out Iran, and he is in with the MEK.

First we sanction them to death, they we go in for the kill.  Innocent people live there.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Bolton's more of a  dangerous terrorist than Iran.


----------



## pismoe

Bolton needs to slap our USA enemies down and then slap them around and looks like thats happening as Bolton follows the TRUMPS orders eh Penny and Sob .


----------



## BlackFlag

Don’t let friends or loved ones join the military under Trump and Bolton


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> Bolton needs to slap our USA enemies down and then slap them around and looks like thats happening as Bolton follows the TRUMPS orders eh Penny and Sob .



I wouldn't be surprised if the U.S.A goes into Civil War, and then has Russia, China, Western Europe attack it, at this rate.

Retarded , war mongering Southerner Brits like Bolton, simply have no place in civilized society.


----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24


-----------------------------------------------   Too bad that there isn't an 'international criminal court' that the USA  Recognizes eh Sob and Penny ??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Penelope said:


> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24



The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.

Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.


----------



## cnm

I wonder what markets the US will find for the natural gas it wants to sell to Germany.


----------



## JLW

This country is being run by a bunch of idiots.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton needs to slap our USA enemies down and then slap them around and looks like thats happening as Bolton follows the TRUMPS orders eh Penny and Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the U.S.A goes into Civil War, and then has Russia, China, Western Europe attack it, at this rate.
> 
> Retarded , war mongering Southerner Brits like Bolton, simply have no place in civilized society.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   remember , if china , russia , eu, and canada , yada , yada , yada attack us they will most likely attack the big cities and outliers like Brewster first  Sob .


----------



## pismoe

Johnlaw said:


> This country is being run by a bunch of idiots.


--------------------------------------   better than what we just got rid of when 'mrobama' left JLaw .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton needs to slap our USA enemies down and then slap them around and looks like thats happening as Bolton follows the TRUMPS orders eh Penny and Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the U.S.A goes into Civil War, and then has Russia, China, Western Europe attack it, at this rate.
> 
> Retarded , war mongering Southerner Brits like Bolton, simply have no place in civilized society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   remember , if china , russia , eu, and canada , yada , yada , yada attack us they will most likely attack the big cities and outliers like Brewster first  Sob .
Click to expand...


Unfortunately we civilized people of the North, have to pay for the sins of the uncivilized barbarians of the South, it's always been that way from Jefferson Davis to LBJ, to W. Bush, to now Bolton.

Pawling's  over 50 miles North of the Bronx, and only has a town population of 8,000 or so.

I don't think we're much of a target, however, it's possible that we get some blow-back, none the less.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

If this Neocon Warhawk Bolton, causes a war in the U.S.A?

Most of the targets in this region are to the West-South West, anyways along the Hudson River, being places like Stewart Airforce base in Newburgh, or Indian Point in Buchannan near Peekskill, or West Point, or  Camp Smith also in Peekskill.

The closest being Stewart, at about 25 miles.

I could definitely see them swooping over the Hudson River to attack these clusters, none the less.

Luckily we didn't move to the Hudson Valley immediate towns, like we also thought of, such as Cold-Spring, or Fishkill,  which were thought of as possibilities a couple of years ago.

Pawling's better, anyways.


----------



## Penelope

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
Click to expand...


Bolton is such a war hawk, he joined the NG as he didn't want to die in a rice paddy. No problem sending others to war though or making killers of our military.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Penelope said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bolton is such a war hawk, he joined the NG as he didn't want to die in a rice paddy. No problem sending others to war though or making killers of our military.
Click to expand...


I don't even think Trump is naturally this much of a Neocon, I believe Bolton, and Adelson have pushed him like this.

Actually, I think Trump's been pushed into line by Republicans, anyways.

A few years before running, Trump used to rave about National Healthcare.

Neocons have ruined his mind.


----------



## Penelope

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bolton is such a war hawk, he joined the NG as he didn't want to die in a rice paddy. No problem sending others to war though or making killers of our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even think Trump is naturally this much of a Neocon, I believe Bolton, and Adelson have pushed him like this.
> 
> Actually, I think Trump's been pushed into line by Republicans, anyways.
> 
> A few years before running, Trump used to rave about National Healthcare.
> 
> Neocons have ruined his mind.
Click to expand...


Trump has always thought he was above the law, but a war hawk, no.  But he is now.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country is being run by a bunch of idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------   better than what we just got rid of when 'mrobama' left JLaw .
Click to expand...


Obama's admin was better than W. Bush for sure, keep in mind Bolton had two positions in the W. Bush admin, and is therefor complicit in that admin's war crimes + failures.

As for Trump's admin I would've said he was slightly better than Obama, now with Bolton Chimping out, probably not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Penelope said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bolton is such a war hawk, he joined the NG as he didn't want to die in a rice paddy. No problem sending others to war though or making killers of our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even think Trump is naturally this much of a Neocon, I believe Bolton, and Adelson have pushed him like this.
> 
> Actually, I think Trump's been pushed into line by Republicans, anyways.
> 
> A few years before running, Trump used to rave about National Healthcare.
> 
> Neocons have ruined his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has always thought he was above the law, but a war hawk, no.  But he is now.
Click to expand...


I've always had my suspicions of Trump.

Back in 2016, I had made threads on another forum, questioning his legitamacy as a Republican / Pseudo-Nationalist.

My theory was how could a man smart enough to amass so much wealth, not be smart enough to know when to shut his mouth?

With his former Democrat roots, it became even more suspicious.

None the less, Trump may very well be legit, and if so he's being made worse by the likes of Bolton, and Adelson etc.. etc.


----------



## Wyatt earp

cnm said:


> I wonder what markets the US will find for the natural gas it wants to sell to Germany.




So if the world has so much natural gas as you suggest a country don't need to buy ours...



WHY THE FUCK ARE WE BUILDING SOLAR AND WIMDMILLS?




.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bear513 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what markets the US will find for the natural gas it wants to sell to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if the world has so much natural gas as you suggest a country don't need to buy ours...
> 
> 
> 
> WHY THE FUCK ARE WE BUILDING SOLAR AND WIMDMILLS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yet, there's far more water, than gas in the World's resources.

But, that's a different topic, really.

Bolton is a maniac, and needs to be stopped.


----------



## william the wie

pismoe said:


> Bolton needs to slap our USA enemies down and then slap them around and looks like thats happening as Bolton follows the TRUMPS orders eh Penny and Sob .


 Bolton is wonderful.


----------



## pismoe

william the wie said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton needs to slap our USA enemies down and then slap them around and looks like thats happening as Bolton follows the TRUMPS orders eh Penny and Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton is wonderful.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------  couldn't have said it better William !!


----------



## mudwhistle

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bolton belongs behind bars, along with W. Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, and Wolfowitz etc. etc.
> 
> Such menaces to society simply shouldn't be able to walk free.


Yeah. How dare he stand up to Iran!!! 

Who the heck does he think he is????


----------



## TNHarley

What would another president do if europe was ignoring sanctions? You think this is a new policy?
Holy fuck you guys are STUPID


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------   and they is my kinda people , Americans and i love them Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

mudwhistle said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton belongs behind bars, along with W. Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, and Wolfowitz etc. etc.
> 
> Such menaces to society simply shouldn't be able to walk free.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. How dare he stand up to Iran!!!
> 
> Who the heck does he think he is????
Click to expand...


Bolton threatening Europe too?
Wow, like I said earlier, it will just be the U.S.A vs the World, pretty soon.
and
even the U.S.A, is on the verge of a civil war, if you ask me.

Pretty f*cking retarded, indeed.

Bolton's a Human, can I see proof of that?


----------



## pismoe

Civil war , maybe in your diverse big cities with its diverse Fifth Columns  Sob !!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------   and they is my kinda people , Americans and i love them Sob .
Click to expand...


The lowest Whites are probably Ulster-Irish (Protestants) down South, second in line are other British Protestants down South like Scots, Anglos, and Welsh.
Then probably Albanians come in next.

I don't know why on some White Power forums, they think Albanians are worse than you Sh*t Brits.

You Sh(t brits are horrid, you gave us  Black slave issues, the Affirmative Action, the Illegal Immigration issue, the Muslim refugee issue in this nation, plus feral wars all over the World.


----------



## mudwhistle

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton belongs behind bars, along with W. Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, and Wolfowitz etc. etc.
> 
> Such menaces to society simply shouldn't be able to walk free.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. How dare he stand up to Iran!!!
> 
> Who the heck does he think he is????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bolton threatening Europe too?
> Wow, like I said earlier, it will just be the U.S.A vs the World, pretty soon.
> and
> even the U.S.A, is on the verge of a civil war, if you ask me.
> 
> Pretty f*cking retarded, indeed.
> 
> Bolton's a Human, can I see proof of that?
Click to expand...

I don't think the world is a completely collective body yet.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> Civil war , maybe in your diverse big cities with its diverse Fifth Columns  Sob !!



LOL, there's actually more Blacks, and Hispanics in the Southern states.

Bolton will be lucky if in a few years the U.S.A doesn't become a Civil War event, yet all because of Israel, he's supporting in your face policies against Iran, but also Russia, China, and now even Europe?
WTF?

Someone yank this retard the F*ck out of this admin.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

mudwhistle said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton belongs behind bars, along with W. Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, and Wolfowitz etc. etc.
> 
> Such menaces to society simply shouldn't be able to walk free.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. How dare he stand up to Iran!!!
> 
> Who the heck does he think he is????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bolton threatening Europe too?
> Wow, like I said earlier, it will just be the U.S.A vs the World, pretty soon.
> and
> even the U.S.A, is on the verge of a civil war, if you ask me.
> 
> Pretty f*cking retarded, indeed.
> 
> Bolton's a Human, can I see proof of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think the world is a completely collective body yet.
Click to expand...


Individualists are idiots.

A massive Individualist would go so far as to say tolerate those who invade your country, and cause genocide as just "Individuals" rather than a collective causing your people problem.

Weak, dirty, dumb, and useless.

Brits, especially ones in the U.S.A, are usually the biggest Individualists.
RUN FOR THE HILLS, for British Individualist violent, predators like Bolton.


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> Civil war , maybe in your diverse big cities with its diverse Fifth Columns  Sob !!


----------------------------   and Civil War , heck , as a 'polock' everyone will think that you are a White Guy enemy .   200 years ago invaders that looked just like YOU invaded foreign lands to extract and steal natives wealth .     And 'you' , its YOU that will be the target of your diverse Fifth Columns in your dreamed of 'civil war'  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civil war , maybe in your diverse big cities with its diverse Fifth Columns  Sob !!
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------   and Civil War , heck , as a 'polock' everyone will think that you are a White Guy enemy .   200 years ago invaders that looked just like YOU invaded foreign lands to extract and steal natives wealth .     And 'you' , its YOU that will be the target of your diverse Fifth Columns in your dreamed of 'civil war'  Sob .
Click to expand...


I don't support them, or you guys.

Haven't you figured out that I don't care for any Americans? Other than Polish, Hungarian, Czech, Slovak ones etc. etc.???????

I don't like Brits like Bolton, or Charlie Manson, or W. Bush, or LBJ, or Lincoln - Jefferson Davis.
I also don't like Mexicans like Pancho Villa, or Blacks like the Crips, or Bloods, or Muslims like Osama Bin Laden, and the other 9/11 hijackers.
or 
Germ-Mans like those who perpetrated the Statue of Liberty terrorist attack.
or
Italians like Al Capone, or the ones who pepetrated the Stock trade terrorist attack
or
especially Jews like Soros, Madoff, Meyer Lansky, The Rosenberg's, Jonathan Pollard, and so forth.

I could keep going, on, and on, and on, and on too.


----------



## pismoe

just like yer Danish guy ended ended up getting beat up everyday and then pulling a train , you 'polocks' will be pulling trains for the past works of White invaders in foreign lands Sob .  Hey , sad for you i guess but i think that you look just like a White Guy slave trader and thief stealing Native peoples wealth a couple hundred years ago Sob .


----------



## pismoe

and you'll be on your knees begging and saying .   Hey it wasn't me or my people , we are 'polocks' and we aren't smart enough to steal your third world wealth or do some invading and exploring of your third world lands .  --------------    [chuckle]


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> and you'll be on your knees begging and saying .   Hey it wasn't me or my people , we are 'polocks' and we aren't smart enough to steal your third world wealth or do some invading and exploring of your third world lands .  --------------    [chuckle]


-------------------------------------   yeah , you are so fecked when the civil war gets going in crowded Brewster and 'new york' city areas Sob .    Yeah , and no 'vaseline' for you 'polock' or 'danish' type White males Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you'll be on your knees begging and saying .   Hey it wasn't me or my people , we are 'polocks' and we aren't smart enough to steal your third world wealth or do some invading and exploring of your third world lands .  --------------    [chuckle]
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------   yeah , you are so fecked when the civil war gets going in crowded Brewster and 'new york' city areas Sob .    Yeah , and no 'vaseline' for you 'polock' or 'danish' type White males Sob .
Click to expand...


I certainly don't support a civil war, however the way things are fragmenting, and the squabbles becoming increasingly violent, as seen with ANTIFA vs Right-Wingers in several places.

Bolton's only making matters worse, because a lot of people are sick of Neocon shennigans as well.

It sounds much like a country before a Civl War, or a Totalitarian uprising, perhaps to squash the opposition.

Brewster's not very crowded, it is a village of 2,000 people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> and you'll be on your knees begging and saying .   Hey it wasn't me or my people , we are 'polocks' and we aren't smart enough to steal your third world wealth or do some invading and exploring of your third world lands .  --------------    [chuckle]



Bolton's only making matters worse, and is actually isolating a lot of Paleo-Conservatives / Fascists such as myself by doing these actions.
Also I'd imagine many middle-of the road Union Blue Collar Democrats who voted Trump because of Illegals, or Islamic Refugees  this time, will be outraged too.

Same with Polish-Americans, despite being the #2 voter demographic for Trump, behind Evangelical Christians, apparently, Polish Americans who swung the election for Trump in the Rust-Belt states between Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania?

Well, a lot of Polish-Americans aren't rabidly pro-Israel, but rather more, or less neutral between Israel & Palestine. (According to the Piast Institute polling data by Radzilowski.)

As for Trump signing a letter to have Poland give Jews compensations, this will ensure that Trump won't get re-elected by Poles.

I'm appalled by the actions of both Western European groups, and also Third-Worlders, keep in mind both groups tend to have O blood type, Dolichocephalic skulls, uglier women, and so forth in comparison to Poles, and other East Euros.

Poles weren't smart enough to steal your Third-World wealth?

Poles beat Brits + Spaniards when outnumbered. in the Battle of Fuengirola in 1810, when 400 Poles beat 1,000 Spaniards, and 3,500 Brits.

It just happens to be Poland was fighting much larger Germany, Austria, and Russia, not to mentioon Islamic Turks, Tatars, Mongols, Swedes, Cossacks etc. through out the ages.

Brits were protected on an Island from raids, and warfare, without that I don't think Britain would be anything more than a French, German, Spanish, or Danish vassal state.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you'll be on your knees begging and saying .   Hey it wasn't me or my people , we are 'polocks' and we aren't smart enough to steal your third world wealth or do some invading and exploring of your third world lands .  --------------    [chuckle]
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------   yeah , you are so fecked when the civil war gets going in crowded Brewster and 'new york' city areas Sob .    Yeah , and no 'vaseline' for you 'polock' or 'danish' type White males Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't support a civil war, however the way things are fragmenting, and the squabbles becoming increasingly violent, as seen with ANTIFA vs Right-Wingers in several places.
> 
> Bolton's only making matters worse, because a lot of people are sick of Neocon shennigans as well.
> 
> It sounds much like a country before a Civl War, or a Totalitarian uprising, perhaps to squash the opposition.
> 
> Brewster's not very crowded, it is a village of 2,000 people.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   you are in a very congested part of 'nyc' area of 'new york' state in a crowded Eastern USA .   You think that the diverse civil war participants won't cross your cities or counties borders looking for those that look like WHITE Males .   And now everything i said about BREWSTER , hey , i don't really know so will have to check it out .  Also , even in upstate 'new york' you got 'islamberg'  [chuckle] ,   And does Brewster have a couple 'mosques' and 'somalis' walking into the 'mosques'   Sob  ???


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you'll be on your knees begging and saying .   Hey it wasn't me or my people , we are 'polocks' and we aren't smart enough to steal your third world wealth or do some invading and exploring of your third world lands .  --------------    [chuckle]
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------   yeah , you are so fecked when the civil war gets going in crowded Brewster and 'new york' city areas Sob .    Yeah , and no 'vaseline' for you 'polock' or 'danish' type White males Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't support a civil war, however the way things are fragmenting, and the squabbles becoming increasingly violent, as seen with ANTIFA vs Right-Wingers in several places.
> 
> Bolton's only making matters worse, because a lot of people are sick of Neocon shennigans as well.
> 
> It sounds much like a country before a Civl War, or a Totalitarian uprising, perhaps to squash the opposition.
> 
> Brewster's not very crowded, it is a village of 2,000 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   you are in a very congested part of 'nyc' area of 'new york' statein a crowded Eastern USA .   You think that the diverse civil war participants won't cross your cities or counties borders looking for those that look like WHITE Males .   Anow everything i said about BREWSTER , hey , i don't really know so will have to check it out .  Also , even in upstate 'new york' you got 'islamberg'  [chuckle] ,   And does Brewster have a couple 'mosques' and 'somalis' walking about   Sob  ??.
Click to expand...


You sound like a stupid dip-shit, in general.

This has nothing to do with Bolton, anyways?

A.) I don't live in Brewster, NY.

B.) I never did live in Brewster, NY.

C.) I grew up in Putnam Lake, NY, despite being Brewster Schools it's actually Patterson, NY.

D.) I now live in Pawling, NY which is quite more rural than both Putnam Lake,NY, and Brewster, NY.

E.) Brewster has no Mosques, but near-by Danbury, CT  I think does.

F.) Brewster isn't crowded like NYC.

Brewster, NY has 2,300 people, in 0.5 square miles, and is dominantly Guatemalan. (That's only remotely crowded)

However, that's just the down-town of rather central (South-East township)

South-East has more like 18,400 people, per 35 square miles.

South-East is mostly Italian, particularly in the Brewster Hill region, just North of the village of Brewster.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you'll be on your knees begging and saying .   Hey it wasn't me or my people , we are 'polocks' and we aren't smart enough to steal your third world wealth or do some invading and exploring of your third world lands .  --------------    [chuckle]
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------   yeah , you are so fecked when the civil war gets going in crowded Brewster and 'new york' city areas Sob .    Yeah , and no 'vaseline' for you 'polock' or 'danish' type White males Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't support a civil war, however the way things are fragmenting, and the squabbles becoming increasingly violent, as seen with ANTIFA vs Right-Wingers in several places.
> 
> Bolton's only making matters worse, because a lot of people are sick of Neocon shennigans as well.
> 
> It sounds much like a country before a Civl War, or a Totalitarian uprising, perhaps to squash the opposition.
> 
> Brewster's not very crowded, it is a village of 2,000 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   you are in a very congested part of 'nyc' area of 'new york' state in a crowded Eastern USA .   You think that the diverse civil war participants won't cross your cities or counties borders looking for those that look like WHITE Males .   And now everything i said about BREWSTER , hey , i don't really know so will have to check it out .  Also , even in upstate 'new york' you got 'islamberg'  [chuckle] ,   And does Brewster have a couple 'mosques' and 'somalis' walking into the 'mosques'   Sob  ???
Click to expand...


God forbid if Bolton or other maniacs cause a war, and or invasion of New York, or America?

I don't think there's any reason for anyone to bomb Brewster / South-East, be it  Democrats, Republicans, Islamic terrorists, or Russians, ot China to bomb Brewster / South-East?

WTF?

What? They're going to bomb Power-Fasteners, or Dairy Conveyair, or perhaps the Croton Egg Farm?

N(gguh pleaseLOL

As for Guatemalans? 

They're not half as tough as Italians here, or Poles, or Albanians, or Irish, either. LOL

I'm more scared of Putnam Lake Guidos, than Guatemalans in Brewster.

Italians are a lot more muscular, and tough, and probably more likely to attack you.

Even here now in Pawling, there's a bad rep, one girl I spoke to, said back in the day Pawling had a Football game with Brewster, and Brewster kids all came down the main-street in Pawling with baseball bats, and clubs.

Presumably Putnam Lake, Italians, mostly.

One time I was at the Put Lake Park, and saw 30 Guidos pile into cars, with clubs, baseball bats, etc. etc. to go attack Carmel, NY school kids.


----------



## sparky

righto....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you'll be on your knees begging and saying .   Hey it wasn't me or my people , we are 'polocks' and we aren't smart enough to steal your third world wealth or do some invading and exploring of your third world lands .  --------------    [chuckle]
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------   yeah , you are so fecked when the civil war gets going in crowded Brewster and 'new york' city areas Sob .    Yeah , and no 'vaseline' for you 'polock' or 'danish' type White males Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't support a civil war, however the way things are fragmenting, and the squabbles becoming increasingly violent, as seen with ANTIFA vs Right-Wingers in several places.
> 
> Bolton's only making matters worse, because a lot of people are sick of Neocon shennigans as well.
> 
> It sounds much like a country before a Civl War, or a Totalitarian uprising, perhaps to squash the opposition.
> 
> Brewster's not very crowded, it is a village of 2,000 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   you are in a very congested part of 'nyc' area of 'new york' state in a crowded Eastern USA .   You think that the diverse civil war participants won't cross your cities or counties borders looking for those that look like WHITE Males .   And now everything i said about BREWSTER , hey , i don't really know so will have to check it out .  Also , even in upstate 'new york' you got 'islamberg'  [chuckle] ,   And does Brewster have a couple 'mosques' and 'somalis' walking into the 'mosques'   Sob  ???
Click to expand...


The only closest terrorist type attack near by here, was by that Guido Adam Lanza in Newtown, CT.

Almost all Muslims in a 20 mile radius of Pawling, NY live in Danbury, CT.

Yeah, Danbury's a bigger target for terrorism, merely because it has a lot more industry, including some Military tech, and Pharmaceutical tech, not to mention it has more Muslims than other places in the region.

A lot of them are actually nice, secular and shop owners.

The 7/11 in North-West Danbury, a few miles from Putnam Lake, has a really nice Muslim dude, he's very sensitive, and nerdy. He also misses his mother.
Also if he sees me, asks about my mother.

I've met Bangladeshis, Pakistanis, Iranians, Lebanese, and Muslim Indians in Danbury, CT.

Most of them are alright.

Although, every so often, you'll see Veiled Muslim women in Connecticut, which gets on my nerves, really.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you'll be on your knees begging and saying .   Hey it wasn't me or my people , we are 'polocks' and we aren't smart enough to steal your third world wealth or do some invading and exploring of your third world lands .  --------------    [chuckle]
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------   yeah , you are so fecked when the civil war gets going in crowded Brewster and 'new york' city areas Sob .    Yeah , and no 'vaseline' for you 'polock' or 'danish' type White males Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't support a civil war, however the way things are fragmenting, and the squabbles becoming increasingly violent, as seen with ANTIFA vs Right-Wingers in several places.
> 
> Bolton's only making matters worse, because a lot of people are sick of Neocon shennigans as well.
> 
> It sounds much like a country before a Civl War, or a Totalitarian uprising, perhaps to squash the opposition.
> 
> Brewster's not very crowded, it is a village of 2,000 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   you are in a very congested part of 'nyc' area of 'new york' state in a crowded Eastern USA .   You think that the diverse civil war participants won't cross your cities or counties borders looking for those that look like WHITE Males .   And now everything i said about BREWSTER , hey , i don't really know so will have to check it out .  Also , even in upstate 'new york' you got 'islamberg'  [chuckle] ,   And does Brewster have a couple 'mosques' and 'somalis' walking into the 'mosques'   Sob  ???
Click to expand...


The worst Americans are Baptist /Evangelicals who eat collard greens, grits, fried chicken, watermelon, and smoked bbq brisket.
Be it White Brits like Bolton, W Bush, or LBJ, or Black - Brit hybrids like Obama, or Black thugs like  BLM, the Bloods, and Crips.

So, hate to break it to you, but the worst neighborhoods here are all BLACK, places like Newburgh, Poughkeepsie, Mount Vernon, Bridgeport, etc. etc.

Illegal Immigrants don't even reach the radar, in comparison.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Penelope said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bolton is such a war hawk, he joined the NG as he didn't want to die in a rice paddy. No problem sending others to war though or making killers of our military.
Click to expand...


I found a Young John Bolton in Islamic Afghanistan's Nuristan region.

Same sh(t, White Muslims tend to look like White Anglos like John Bolton.

Only this Muslim below of Nuristan, tends to be better looking, less eye-squinty, and also less nerdy looking than Bolton.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you'll be on your knees begging and saying .   Hey it wasn't me or my people , we are 'polocks' and we aren't smart enough to steal your third world wealth or do some invading and exploring of your third world lands .  --------------    [chuckle]
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------   yeah , you are so fecked when the civil war gets going in crowded Brewster and 'new york' city areas Sob .    Yeah , and no 'vaseline' for you 'polock' or 'danish' type White males Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't support a civil war, however the way things are fragmenting, and the squabbles becoming increasingly violent, as seen with ANTIFA vs Right-Wingers in several places.
> 
> Bolton's only making matters worse, because a lot of people are sick of Neocon shennigans as well.
> 
> It sounds much like a country before a Civl War, or a Totalitarian uprising, perhaps to squash the opposition.
> 
> Brewster's not very crowded, it is a village of 2,000 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   you are in a very congested part of 'nyc' area of 'new york' state in a crowded Eastern USA .   You think that the diverse civil war participants won't cross your cities or counties borders looking for those that look like WHITE Males .   And now everything i said about BREWSTER , hey , i don't really know so will have to check it out .  Also , even in upstate 'new york' you got 'islamberg'  [chuckle] ,   And does Brewster have a couple 'mosques' and 'somalis' walking into the 'mosques'   Sob  ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst Americans are Baptist /Evangelicals who eat collard greens, grits, fried chicken, watermelon, and smoked bbq brisket.
> Be it White Brits like Bolton, W Bush, or LBJ, or Black - Brit hybrids like Obama, or Black thugs like  BLM, the Bloods, and Crips.
> 
> So, hate to break it to you, but the worst neighborhoods here are all BLACK, places like Newburgh, Poughkeepsie, Mount Vernon, Bridgeport, etc. etc.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants don't even reach the radar, in comparison.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   the worst neighborhood HERE , so . happy to see that you are NEAR the worst neighborhoods .   And in that area where you live you can't even have effective self protection  SOB .


----------



## pismoe

GO John Bolton and President Trump !!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you'll be on your knees begging and saying .   Hey it wasn't me or my people , we are 'polocks' and we aren't smart enough to steal your third world wealth or do some invading and exploring of your third world lands .  --------------    [chuckle]
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------   yeah , you are so fecked when the civil war gets going in crowded Brewster and 'new york' city areas Sob .    Yeah , and no 'vaseline' for you 'polock' or 'danish' type White males Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't support a civil war, however the way things are fragmenting, and the squabbles becoming increasingly violent, as seen with ANTIFA vs Right-Wingers in several places.
> 
> Bolton's only making matters worse, because a lot of people are sick of Neocon shennigans as well.
> 
> It sounds much like a country before a Civl War, or a Totalitarian uprising, perhaps to squash the opposition.
> 
> Brewster's not very crowded, it is a village of 2,000 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   you are in a very congested part of 'nyc' area of 'new york' state in a crowded Eastern USA .   You think that the diverse civil war participants won't cross your cities or counties borders looking for those that look like WHITE Males .   And now everything i said about BREWSTER , hey , i don't really know so will have to check it out .  Also , even in upstate 'new york' you got 'islamberg'  [chuckle] ,   And does Brewster have a couple 'mosques' and 'somalis' walking into the 'mosques'   Sob  ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst Americans are Baptist /Evangelicals who eat collard greens, grits, fried chicken, watermelon, and smoked bbq brisket.
> Be it White Brits like Bolton, W Bush, or LBJ, or Black - Brit hybrids like Obama, or Black thugs like  BLM, the Bloods, and Crips.
> 
> So, hate to break it to you, but the worst neighborhoods here are all BLACK, places like Newburgh, Poughkeepsie, Mount Vernon, Bridgeport, etc. etc.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants don't even reach the radar, in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   the worst neighborhood HERE , so . happy to see that you are NEAR the worst neighborhood .   And in that area where you live you can't even have effective self protection  SOB .
Click to expand...


Even if Bolton chimp spasms cause war against America...

I can't see the Harlem Valley being bombed at all, which starts in Brewster, and centers in Pawling, up through Dover, Amenia, etc. etc.

There's few targets here, in the first place.

Most people here are White, and Republican, but not exactly like Southern Republicans. (Presumably we're actually more racist,  and socially Conservative, but less fiscally  Conservative, tax-cut type of people)

A lot of people here have guns, it's mostly Republican here in Pawling, so was  it similar in Putnam Lake, and Brewster, Carmel etc. etc.
As well as the Wingdale - Dover region.

The main differences are that Pawling's mostly people who grew up in Pawling, or Putnam.... Putnam's mostly people who grew up in the Bronx, Yonkers, Mount Vernon, Queens, Brooklyn etc.
and
Wingdale - Dover's mostly people who grew up in Wingdale - Dover, or Pawling.

That doesn't mean we don't have Bronx, Yonkers, and  Brooklyn type people in Pawling - Wingdale - Dover, they're just far less frequent.


I go to down-town Poughkeepsie fairly frequently, to restaurants like  Millhouse, Schatzis, Icehouse,and the Derby.

Never been bothered much.

The worst was near the watefront, a Black saw me looking at him, and stopped his car real short, and started staring my way.


----------



## pismoe

but i imagine that all the cities surrounding New York and Brewster are all scrunched together like one big zhiti  city   Sob .


----------



## pismoe

it only takes once and you are pushing up daisies  Sob .


----------



## cnm

bear513 said:


> So if the world has so much natural gas as you suggest a country don't need to buy ours...
> 
> WHY THE FUCK ARE WE BUILDING SOLAR AND WIMDMILLS?


Only a fuckwit could not understand it is to prevent the release of carbon. Oh, did I say that out loud?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> but i imagine that all the cities surrounding New York and Brewster are all scrunched together like one big zhiti  city   Sob .



You're about as ignorant on New York's geography, as you are on politics, including your support of Bolton the war-hawk neocon war criminal.

LOL, about 85% of New York state's population is South of Putnam, and Orange County AKA down state New York.

North of Putnam, where I live is more like rural Ohio, or rural Pennsylvania, rather than New York City.

Just we have more Italians, Catholics, and less Germans than rural Ohio / rural Pennsylvania.

Oh, and we're probably wealthier than rural Ohio, rural Pennsylvania.


----------



## cnm

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Brits were protected on an Island from raids, and warfare, without that I don't think Britain would be anything more than a French, German, Spanish, or Danish vassal state.


Jesus. Anyone would think Britain's never been invaded.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

cnm said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits were protected on an Island from raids, and warfare, without that I don't think Britain would be anything more than a French, German, Spanish, or Danish vassal state.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. Anyone would think Britain's never been invaded.
Click to expand...


Bolton's a Brit in origins, that's true for sure, and does no favor for this heritage by being a violent , war mongering, idiot.

Britain was successfully invaded by Danes - Poles with King Knut of a Polish - Danish background, and was successfully of course by Normans AKA William the Conqueror.

As for the Spanish Armada, Napoleon, Kaiser of Germany during WW1, and Hitler's Nazis there was a lot more troubles with the invasion of Britain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> it only takes once and you are pushing up daisies  Sob .



Living is a risk, I see it as a puzzle to promote the best well being, most other Humans just kind of Chimp out with their Chimp pack, however.

Bolton surely doesn't do anything to promote the best well being of Humanity, but rather the opposite.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i imagine that all the cities surrounding New York and Brewster are all scrunched together like one big zhiti  city   Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're about as ignorant on New York's geography, as you are on politics, including your support of Bolton the war-hawk neocon war criminal.
> 
> LOL, about 85% of New York state's population is South of Putnam, and Orange County AKA down state New York.
> 
> North of Putnam, where I live is more like rural Ohio, or rural Pennsylvania, rather than New York City.
> 
> Just we have more Italians, Catholics, and less Germans than rural Ohio / rural Pennsylvania.
> 
> Oh, and we're probably wealthier than rural Ohio, rural Pennsylvania.
Click to expand...

------------------------------   rural PA. is a small town every 5 miles so i assume that NY State is similar .   How many millions in NY state  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i imagine that all the cities surrounding New York and Brewster are all scrunched together like one big zhiti  city   Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're about as ignorant on New York's geography, as you are on politics, including your support of Bolton the war-hawk neocon war criminal.
> 
> LOL, about 85% of New York state's population is South of Putnam, and Orange County AKA down state New York.
> 
> North of Putnam, where I live is more like rural Ohio, or rural Pennsylvania, rather than New York City.
> 
> Just we have more Italians, Catholics, and less Germans than rural Ohio / rural Pennsylvania.
> 
> Oh, and we're probably wealthier than rural Ohio, rural Pennsylvania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------   rural PA. is a small town every 5 miles so i assume that NY State is similar .   How many millions in NY state  Sob .
Click to expand...


Bolton's not from NY, so why are you obsessing?

Although Trump's from NY, however, but his Scottish - German ethnicity fits in better with other parts of the U.S.A, like the South, or Mid-West.

I don't think Trump's as big of a problem, as Bolton  who's definitely a British Southerner type, and Neocon war-hawk maniac.


 But, to answer your question.
Most of NY's population are centered in Downstate NY AKA South of Putnam - Orange county.

As for Upstate NY, most of the population is still not  around Pawling, or Putnam but, rather  in Western NY Buffalo - Rochester, and the Capital region (Albany - Troy - Schenectady)

Mid-Hudson region is even less populated with it's regional center Poughkeepsie having less people than cities like Utica, Binghamton, or Syracuse.


----------



## pismoe

population of NYS is right around 20 million about a year ago SOB .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> population of NYS is right around 20 million about a year ago SOB .



This has nothing to do with Bolton, I suppose you'd rather go off topic, than discuss the war-hawk maniac Bolton, and his Neocon disgrace?

Bolton's alienating America from the World, even more so than Trump had.

This is bad, bad, news by Bolton.

But, honestly.
I don't get why you don't get banned for going so off topic, in fact I sometimes wonder if you're an Irosie sock account, you have the same syntax, and idiocy as that Jew.

There's 8.5 million in New York City, about 2.9 million in Nassau - Suffolk on Long Island, and about 1.3 million in Westchester Coounty, and Rockland.

So, of the 20 million or so in NYS, about 13.2 million live in Down-state NY, AKA South of Putnam - Orange.


----------



## fncceo

cnm said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits were protected on an Island from raids, and warfare, without that I don't think Britain would be anything more than a French, German, Spanish, or Danish vassal state.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. Anyone would think Britain's never been invaded.
Click to expand...


Britian has been, at various times, a French, Danish, and Roman vassal state.

The Anglo-saxons are a Germanic people.
The Normans were French-speaking Nordic invaders.


----------



## pismoe

And NYS is 27th in size with a population of about 20 million of assorted diverse scum  Sob .


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> it only takes once and you are pushing up daisies  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living is a risk, I see it as a puzzle to promote the best well being, most other Humans just kind of Chimp out with their Chimp pack, however.
> 
> Bolton surely doesn't do anything to promote the best well being of Humanity, but rather the opposite.
Click to expand...

---------------------------   Bolton is American and has the correct attitude that only Americans matter , same as the TRUMPS atttude   Sob .


----------



## pismoe

you any relation to Mother Theresa with yer bleeding heart  Sob ??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> And NYS is 27th in size with a population of about 20 million of assorted diverse scum  Sob .



I definitely think you're beyond a bit stupid.

The film A Quiet Place by John Krasinski a fellow Polak, was filmed mostly in my Pawling, NY.

Filming Locations: Where was A Quiet Place filmed? - A Quiet Place terror movie Shooting Locations

Wow, such a bustling city, you're truly a ignoramus.

Most of New York's diversity is in NYC, besides some of those immigrant types are a lot more advanced than your Baptist types Black, or White.

Bolton is he a Baptist, or what?

Presumably some kind of Protestant British filth.

Bolton's a big time threat, both in terms of his ignorance, and his war mongering, he's leading us down the wrong path, point blank.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> And NYS is 27th in size with a population of about 20 million of assorted diverse scum  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely think you're beyond a bit stupid.
> 
> The film A Quiet Place by John Krasinski a fellow Polak, was filmed mostly in my Pawling, NY.
> 
> Wow, such a bustling city, you're truly a ignoramus.
> 
> Most of New York's diversity is in NYC, besides some of those immigrant types are a lot more advanced than your Baptist types Black, or White.
> 
> Bolton is he a Baptist, or what?
> 
> Presumably some kind of Protestant British filth.
> 
> Bolton's a big time threat, both in terms of his ignorance, and his war mongering, he's leading us down the wrong path, point blank.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------  both Bolton and his Boss Trump are just what we Americans needed and need more of Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> you any relation to Mother Theresa with yer bleeding heart  Sob ??



Mocking Mother Theresa, now?

What kind of Animal, are you, anyways?

As I said initially, absolutely you're proving my point to the T.

Yes, you British Bible Belt types down South, are America's version of the Taliban.

Users like yourself, and others here, as well as Bolton, or W. Bush, among other lowlifes prove it all too well.


----------



## pismoe

you  sure worry about WAR alot .   Makes sense i s'pose living where you love eh Sob ??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> you  sure worry about WAR alot .   Makes sense i s'pose living where you love eh Sob ??



WTF?
I'm obsessed with trying to stop war, by the likes of people like Bolton, Trump, W. Bush, or LBJ all British  / Southern trash cut from the same cloth.

Oh, that's so terrible.

As I've also said, I truly believe people down South are the most inferior of the White peoples, even lower than Albanians the 2nd lowest in line.


----------



## cnm

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Britain was successfully invaded by Danes - Poles with King Knut of a Polish - Danish background, and was successfully of course by Normans AKA William the Conqueror.


And Romans and Saxons.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

cnm said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was successfully invaded by Danes - Poles with King Knut of a Polish - Danish background, and was successfully of course by Normans AKA William the Conqueror.
> 
> 
> 
> And Romans and Saxons.
Click to expand...


Don't forget the Irish, Jutes,  Phoenicians, and  Vikings,

But, I actually specifically meant during the time of Anglo rule.


----------



## pismoe

me , i don't worry about WAR .  I figure that the worst that could happen to me is that i'd survive the war pretty much unscathed ,   Course i don't live in an area over run by 'ms13' , crips , bloods , latin kings and other diversity all armed with dull machetes that hates 'polocks' just because they look like White Protestant slave traders from 200 years ago Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> me , i don't worry about WAR .  I figure that the worst that could happen to me is that i'd survive the war pretty much unscathed ,   Course i don't live in an area over run by 'ms13 , crips , bloods , latin kings and other diversity all armed with dull machetes that hates 'polocks' just because they look like White Protestant slave traders from 200 years ago Sob .



Yeah, it really does piss me off, that Blacks, Hispanics, and Muslims tie in my Poles with Anglos like you who are brutal barbarians, 
it also pisses me off that Brits like you not only have made White people look like sh*t by looting, and shooting, but dirty Brits like Bolton, or W. Bush keep this feral tradition of British barbarity alive.

Note, that Poles lack O blood type, and Dolichocephalic skulls compared to ALL OF you Filth.

Also note that Chimpanzees are ALL O blood type, and Dolichocephalic skulls.

Hmmm... Interesting, indeed.


----------



## pismoe

and no , talk about Bolton all you like , he is a good guy to have around working for the TRUMP and USA Government   Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> and no , talk about Bolton all you like , he is a good guy to have around working for the TRUMP and USA Government   Sob .



As I said you Brits down South are the #1 lowest Whites, in terms of primitiveness, violence, and idiocy.

I really can't stand you guys, what so-ever

Bolton's like the classic Southerner Bible belt filfth, exactly why you guys deserve to be criticized as lesser beasts.


----------



## pismoe

and just a comment but the 'bush familia' is just some lefties , same as 'mrobama' and 'hilary'  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> me , i don't worry about WAR .  I figure that the worst that could happen to me is that i'd survive the war pretty much unscathed ,   Course i don't live in an area over run by 'ms13' , crips , bloods , latin kings and other diversity all armed with dull machetes that hates 'polocks' just because they look like White Protestant slave traders from 200 years ago Sob .



LOL, WTF?  Bolton's isolating his own base, and country, and promoting aggression which will hit back at his own ilk.

If the Shiite hits the fan.
Pawling's not so bad.

 Pawling  NY where I live is in 92 percentage of most safe towns -  cities in America.

I don't know why you think you think MS 13, Crips, Bloods, or Latin Kings run Pawling, NY, exactly?

I live in a more wealthy part of Pawling, NY kind of anyways.

Most of my neighbors are of an Irish heritage, who grew up in Pawling, as well as a French heritage person from Dover, and a Italian heritage person from Wingdale.
Not to mention Butch Anderson's my immediate neighbor, he's an Anglo like you, and he's in charge of the Dutchess County sheriff.
Also Nancy Tanner - Clark of an Irish heritage is a neighbor, and an author, and founder of the Pawling Book cove.

I also live about 1 mile from James Earl Jones one of the few good Black people.

I also live about 1 mile from the Pawling  Mountain Hunting Club, where the Trump boys Eric, and Don Jr went hunting.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

EU, Russia, China all uniting against the USA?

Who knew the idiots of Bolton - Trump could do such a thing?

World upside down as EU and Russia unite against US


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> and just a comment but the 'bush familia' is just some lefties , same as 'mrobama' and 'hilary'  Sob .



Unlike Bolton who's big on talk, and big on action.

Trump's big on talk, and small on action, when it comes to immigration, refugees,  abortion, transgender etc. etc.

There's 16 - 29 million illegal immigrants in the U.S.a according to a new Yale study, the damage has simply been done, already.

It seems very difficult, and or expensive to deport that many.

I'm calling bull-sh(t on Trump doing much on this issue.


----------



## kiwiman127

Bolten, is just like his boss. A draft dodging chicken hawk who wouldn't blink an eye to send others to fight and die in their wars.
*John Bolton, A Chickenhawk Bully Who Reflects Trump Perfectly*
John Bolton, A Chickenhawk Bully Who Reflects Trump Perfectly
Fuckers like this, should be required to lead the charge into the enemies fire.


----------



## pismoe

the damage was done the minute 'reagan' did his amnesty in 1986 .    And the 'illegals' are no big deal because at least they are ILLEGAL and something could be done or is being done in some small ways to feck the illegals .     And like i said , they are illegal so technically they are law breakers just waiting to be sanctioned or deported .  The big problem is the LEGALS that have swelled USA population from about 210 million in 1970 census to about 310 million in 2010  Sob .


----------



## Correll

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
Click to expand...



No, they are not. The South is actually a pretty nice place with nice people.


----------



## pismoe

i mean , hey look , the 'new zealander' would probably be in 'new zealand' with his sweetheart sheep if it wasn't for 'reagan' and his amnesty and loosening of American borders   Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Correll said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not. The South is actually a pretty nice place with nice people.
Click to expand...


Yet, Muslims I've met in person have actually been friendlier than Jews I've met in person.

Besides, I've heard my Pawling, NY's more friendly than the South, heard it from a North Carolina guy who moved up here, and also a bar-tender who moved to Florida, and said it wasn't half as good in friendliness.

I also heard from 2 people linked to the Military who traveled all over, that Pawling's the best town in America.


----------



## pismoe

Sob is just afraid of war and he figures that Bolton is no one to be easily pushed around .


----------



## Correll

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not. The South is actually a pretty nice place with nice people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've li
> Yet, Muslims I've met in person have actually been friendlier than Jews I've met in person.
> 
> Besides, I've heard my Pawling, NY's more friendly than the South, heard it from a North Carolina guy who moved up here, and also a bar-tender who moved to Florida, and said it wasn't half as good in friendliness.
> 
> I also heard from 2 people linked to the Military who traveled all over, that Pawling's the best town in America.
Click to expand...



I didn't realize it was a contest. 


I've lived in the south, for months at a time. Very nice place, with very nice people. 


YOu know, most people who would call the South backwards, would say similar shit about Poland for being anti-Immigrant.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> Sob is just afraid of war and he figures that Bolton is no one to be easily pushed around .



I have a consciousness, something you don't have what so-ever.


----------



## pismoe

'pawling' is probably some so called little town with borders which butt right up next to another so called little towns borders  .  Suburban 'nyc' is what i envision with 'pawling'   Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Correll said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not. The South is actually a pretty nice place with nice people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've li
> Yet, Muslims I've met in person have actually been friendlier than Jews I've met in person.
> 
> Besides, I've heard my Pawling, NY's more friendly than the South, heard it from a North Carolina guy who moved up here, and also a bar-tender who moved to Florida, and said it wasn't half as good in friendliness.
> 
> I also heard from 2 people linked to the Military who traveled all over, that Pawling's the best town in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize it was a contest.
> 
> 
> I've lived in the south, for months at a time. Very nice place, with very nice people.
> 
> 
> YOu know, most people who would call the South backwards, would say similar shit about Poland for being anti-Immigrant.
Click to expand...


If you think Jewish - Western European suicidal Liberals, or war mongering Neocons are my "Friends" you got another thing coming.

Brits imparticularly tend to f*ck everything up, a whole bunch of Brits allowed in all the immigrants, and Brits meanwhile go to war far away in places like Iraq such as Bolton.

There's as reason why I mock such people consistently.


----------



## gipper

Penelope said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bolton is such a war hawk, he joined the NG as he didn't want to die in a rice paddy. No problem sending others to war though or making killers of our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even think Trump is naturally this much of a Neocon, I believe Bolton, and Adelson have pushed him like this.
> 
> Actually, I think Trump's been pushed into line by Republicans, anyways.
> 
> A few years before running, Trump used to rave about National Healthcare.
> 
> Neocons have ruined his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has always thought he was above the law, but a war hawk, no.  But he is now.
Click to expand...

I don’t think so, but he does have too many warmongers around him. That warmonger Haley makes my skin crawl.


----------



## pismoe

but heres MY place and you probably never heard of it Sob. ---   You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost  ---


----------



## pismoe

and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .


----------



## pismoe

and  i grew up on Lake Superior with the beach and a freshwater ocean right outside the patio door of my parents house  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .



I suppose you'd rather speak about locations, than about Bolton being a war-mongering maniac?

How many millions might be killed this time by Bolton?

The Appalachian trail goes through Pawling.

Wow, how built up Pawling is below from Cat Rocks on the Appalachian trail in Northern Pawling.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not. The South is actually a pretty nice place with nice people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Muslims I've met in person have actually been friendlier than Jews I've met in person.
> 
> Besides, I've heard my Pawling, NY's more friendly than the South, heard it from a North Carolina guy who moved up here, and also a bar-tender who moved to Florida, and said it wasn't half as good in friendliness.
> 
> I also heard from 2 people linked to the Military who traveled all over, that Pawling's the best town in America.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------------  muslims are friendlier than Jews = so what for your silly claim] .   So what and thats simply your limited experience Sob .    Course most Jews in the USA are American and they happily embrace the USA and its Constitution and Western LAW .   The Orthodox Jew , i don't know much about them but i think that they are mostly peaceful and law abiding and aren't interested in doing ' sharia' law or 'jihad' in the USA  Sob .  ---  while some muslims would like to see 'sharia' law and 'jihad' in the USA  Sob .     [see the Trade Towers or ' the blind sheik'  Sob ]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not. The South is actually a pretty nice place with nice people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Muslims I've met in person have actually been friendlier than Jews I've met in person.
> 
> Besides, I've heard my Pawling, NY's more friendly than the South, heard it from a North Carolina guy who moved up here, and also a bar-tender who moved to Florida, and said it wasn't half as good in friendliness.
> 
> I also heard from 2 people linked to the Military who traveled all over, that Pawling's the best town in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------  muslims are friendlier than Jews = so what for your silly claim] .   So what and thats simply your limited experience Sob .    Course most Jews in the USA are American and they happily embrace the USA and its Constitution and Western LAW .   The Orthodox Jew , i don't know much about them but i think that they are mostly peaceful and law abiding and aren't interested in doing ' sharia' law or 'jihad' in the USA  Sob .  ---  while some muslims would like to see 'sharia' law and 'jihad' in the USA  Sob .     [see the Trade Towers or ' the blind sheik'  Sob ]
Click to expand...


The Muslims I've met have been friendlier than the Jews I've met... Not by a little, but by a lot.

LOL, most Jews are major Liberals, and also anti-Christians.

Jews pose a bigger threat the American culture, than just about anyone, except perhaps British maniacs like Bolton.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you'd rather speak about locations, than about Bolton being a war-mongering maniac?
> 
> How many millions might be killed this time by Bolton?
> 
> The Appalachian trail goes through Pawling.
> 
> Wow, how built up Pawling is below from Cat Rocks on the Appalachian trail in Northern Pawling.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   so what , lefties go for a walk on the Appalachian Trail .    Americans live and work in the Upper Peninsula Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you'd rather speak about locations, than about Bolton being a war-mongering maniac?
> 
> How many millions might be killed this time by Bolton?
> 
> The Appalachian trail goes through Pawling.
> 
> Wow, how built up Pawling is below from Cat Rocks on the Appalachian trail in Northern Pawling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   so what , lefties go for a walk on the Appalachian Trail .    Americans live and work in the Upper Peninsula Sob .
Click to expand...


What's wrong with walking on the Appalachian trail?

Better than that British B*tch Bolton going berserk as an accomplie of WW3.

Tell Bolton to go take a Hike.


----------



## pismoe

lefties and Pawling will perhaps disappear in a flash because of being in close proximity to 'nyc'  Sob .    By the way , how far is it to 'nyc' from Pawling and its 'polock' population , ilk or 'denizens' Sob  ??


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you'd rather speak about locations, than about Bolton being a war-mongering maniac?
> 
> How many millions might be killed this time by Bolton?
> 
> The Appalachian trail goes through Pawling.
> 
> Wow, how built up Pawling is below from Cat Rocks on the Appalachian trail in Northern Pawling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   so what , lefties go for a walk on the Appalachian Trail .    Americans live and work in the Upper Peninsula Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with walking on the Appalachian trail?
> 
> Better than that British B*tch Bolton going berserk as an accomplie of WW3.
> 
> Tell Bolton to go take a Hike.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------------   Go to Work , always remember ---   America First John Bolton and President Trump .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> lefties and Pawling will perhaps disappear in a flash because of being in close proximity to 'nyc'  Sob .    By the way , how far is it to 'nyc' from Pawling and its 'polock' population  Sob  ??



Why the endless babble about anything about the War-Hawk Bolton looking to start WW3?

Pawling's been Republican since before the U.S.A South was, and still is.

NYC region is gentrifying, the worst people ever the Blacks are largely moving back down South, as are the second worst people ever the Puerto Ricans too.

That includes up in Dutchess, such as Beacon, NY which used to be a slum filled with Blacks, now it's getting  expensive, and trendy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you'd rather speak about locations, than about Bolton being a war-mongering maniac?
> 
> How many millions might be killed this time by Bolton?
> 
> The Appalachian trail goes through Pawling.
> 
> Wow, how built up Pawling is below from Cat Rocks on the Appalachian trail in Northern Pawling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   so what , lefties go for a walk on the Appalachian Trail .    Americans live and work in the Upper Peninsula Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with walking on the Appalachian trail?
> 
> Better than that British B*tch Bolton going berserk as an accomplie of WW3.
> 
> Tell Bolton to go take a Hike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   Go to Work , always remember ---   America First John Bolton and President Trump .
Click to expand...


America first, isn't isolating America from the EU, Russia, and China all in one swoop.

As Bolton - Trump have by being idiots.


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> but heres MY place and you probably never heard of it Sob. ---   You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost  ---



Hey , you're a Yooper , I was born a Yooper till I became a Troll later in adulthood.  That explains a lot.


----------



## pismoe

yeah , hunerd per cent Yooper and i think you are from Escanaba eh Penny ??


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you'd rather speak about locations, than about Bolton being a war-mongering maniac?
> 
> How many millions might be killed this time by Bolton?
> 
> The Appalachian trail goes through Pawling.
> 
> Wow, how built up Pawling is below from Cat Rocks on the Appalachian trail in Northern Pawling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   so what , lefties go for a walk on the Appalachian Trail .    Americans live and work in the Upper Peninsula Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with walking on the Appalachian trail?
> 
> Better than that British B*tch Bolton going berserk as an accomplie of WW3.
> 
> Tell Bolton to go take a Hike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   Go to Work , always remember ---   America First John Bolton and President Trump .
Click to expand...



The county I'm from in the UP went for Trump and the highest amount of people on the ACA. Go figure.


pismoe said:


> yeah , hunerd per cent Yooper and i think you are from Escanaba eh Penny ??



Its called happy rock, Gladstone.  So you never lived anywhere else?


----------



## Penelope

gipper said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bolton is such a war hawk, he joined the NG as he didn't want to die in a rice paddy. No problem sending others to war though or making killers of our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even think Trump is naturally this much of a Neocon, I believe Bolton, and Adelson have pushed him like this.
> 
> Actually, I think Trump's been pushed into line by Republicans, anyways.
> 
> A few years before running, Trump used to rave about National Healthcare.
> 
> Neocons have ruined his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has always thought he was above the law, but a war hawk, no.  But he is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think so, but he does have too many warmongers around him. That warmonger Haley makes my skin crawl.
Click to expand...


She makes my skin crawl as well.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Penelope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> but heres MY place and you probably never heard of it Sob. ---   You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , you're a Yooper , I was born a Yooper till I became a Troll later in adulthood.  That explains a lot.
Click to expand...


I always had you figured for an Italian from New York.

But, it's interesting you're completely opposite from Pissmoe, despite coming from the same region.

Are most Yooper's War-Mongers for Trump, and Bolton like Pissmoe?


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not. The South is actually a pretty nice place with nice people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Muslims I've met in person have actually been friendlier than Jews I've met in person.
> 
> Besides, I've heard my Pawling, NY's more friendly than the South, heard it from a North Carolina guy who moved up here, and also a bar-tender who moved to Florida, and said it wasn't half as good in friendliness.
> 
> I also heard from 2 people linked to the Military who traveled all over, that Pawling's the best town in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------  muslims are friendlier than Jews = so what for your silly claim] .   So what and thats simply your limited experience Sob .    Course most Jews in the USA are American and they happily embrace the USA and its Constitution and Western LAW .   The Orthodox Jew , i don't know much about them but i think that they are mostly peaceful and law abiding and aren't interested in doing ' sharia' law or 'jihad' in the USA  Sob .  ---  while some muslims would like to see 'sharia' law and 'jihad' in the USA  Sob .     [see the Trade Towers or ' the blind sheik'  Sob ]
Click to expand...


My friend lives by the Hasidim's  in NY, well they moved into her county , she wants to sell her home.  They are very into  themselves and feel they are above the law.  They still do the sucking circumcision, and treat their women like crap.


----------



## Penelope

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> but heres MY place and you probably never heard of it Sob. ---   You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , you're a Yooper , I was born a Yooper till I became a Troll later in adulthood.  That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always had you figured for an Italian from New York.
> 
> But, it's interesting you're completely opposite from Pissmoe, despite coming from the same region.
> 
> Are most Yooper's War-Mongers for Trump, and Bolton like Pissmoe?
Click to expand...


French Canadian. I have not lived in the UP of Mi all my life, we moved away at about the age of 7 and moved back  in the middle of 9th grade. I hated it there, the people are rather stuck up and form clicks.  I have never seen a black up there and if there is one they stand out.  The big issue is Native Americans, as they take the white mans job and are a minority. Its a whole other world up there, as well as northern lower Mi. as well as northern WI.


----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you'd rather speak about locations, than about Bolton being a war-mongering maniac?
> 
> How many millions might be killed this time by Bolton?
> 
> The Appalachian trail goes through Pawling.
> 
> Wow, how built up Pawling is below from Cat Rocks on the Appalachian trail in Northern Pawling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   so what , lefties go for a walk on the Appalachian Trail .    Americans live and work in the Upper Peninsula Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with walking on the Appalachian trail?
> 
> Better than that British B*tch Bolton going berserk as an accomplie of WW3.
> 
> Tell Bolton to go take a Hike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   Go to Work , always remember ---   America First John Bolton and President Trump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The county I'm from in the UP went for Trump and the highest amount of people on the ACA. Go figure.
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , hunerd per cent Yooper and i think you are from Escanaba eh Penny ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its called happy rock, Gladstone.  So you never lived anywhere else?
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------   sure , i [halfway] know Gladstone , home of Marble Arms if they are still there and in Operation  .      Gladstone is just down the road going south from Skandia .  We called Gladstone - Escanaba  the Banana Belt .   My motorcycle broke down in 1969 - 70 one night near that little park on the right on 'm28' a few miles before you get to Gladstone and i think that i have heard of Happy Rock .     Sure , i been all over the USA  and have lived in a few different places .   I was ways known as the American or the 'hillbilly' , swamper or 'redneck' Penny .  [chuckle]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you'd rather speak about locations, than about Bolton being a war-mongering maniac?
> 
> How many millions might be killed this time by Bolton?
> 
> The Appalachian trail goes through Pawling.
> 
> Wow, how built up Pawling is below from Cat Rocks on the Appalachian trail in Northern Pawling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   so what , lefties go for a walk on the Appalachian Trail .    Americans live and work in the Upper Peninsula Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with walking on the Appalachian trail?
> 
> Better than that British B*tch Bolton going berserk as an accomplie of WW3.
> 
> Tell Bolton to go take a Hike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   Go to Work , always remember ---   America First John Bolton and President Trump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The county I'm from in the UP went for Trump and the highest amount of people on the ACA. Go figure.
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , hunerd per cent Yooper and i think you are from Escanaba eh Penny ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its called happy rock, Gladstone.  So you never lived anywhere else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was ways known as the 'hillbilly' or 'redneck' Penny .  [chuckle]
Click to expand...


LOL, You're the biggest redneck on this forum.


----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> but heres MY place and you probably never heard of it Sob. ---   You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , you're a Yooper , I was born a Yooper till I became a Troll later in adulthood.  That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always had you figured for an Italian from New York.
> 
> But, it's interesting you're completely opposite from Pissmoe, despite coming from the same region.
> 
> Are most Yooper's War-Mongers for Trump, and Bolton like Pissmoe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French Canadian. I have not lived in the UP of Mi all my life, we moved away at about the age of 7 and moved back  in the middle of 9th grade. I hated it there, the people are rather stuck up and form clicks.  I have never seen a black up there and if there is one they stand out.  The big issue is Native Americans, as they take the white mans job and are a minority. Its a whole other world up there, as well as northern lower Mi. as well as northern WI.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------------   its beautiful and i had Chippewa - French Indian Theda as a girl friend .  If i woulda married her i'd be rolling in dough and free stuff .


----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> but heres MY place and you probably never heard of it Sob. ---   You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , you're a Yooper , I was born a Yooper till I became a Troll later in adulthood.  That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always had you figured for an Italian from New York.
> 
> But, it's interesting you're completely opposite from Pissmoe, despite coming from the same region.
> 
> Are most Yooper's War-Mongers for Trump, and Bolton like Pissmoe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French Canadian. I have not lived in the UP of Mi all my life, we moved away at about the age of 7 and moved back  in the middle of 9th grade. I hated it there, the people are rather stuck up and form clicks.  I have never seen a black up there and if there is one they stand out.  The big issue is Native Americans, as they take the white mans job and are a minority. Its a whole other world up there, as well as northern lower Mi. as well as northern WI.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   Stuck up , maybe , --- not everyone fits in in the 'Upper Peninsula'  !!     We is / were selective and very picky  Penny.


----------



## irosie91

pismoe said:


> Bolton needs to slap our USA enemies down and then slap them around and looks like thats happening as Bolton follows the TRUMPS orders eh Penny and Sob .



Sobie and Penny are trying to learn how to   FART "death to America" in FARTSIE


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .



Why isolation?
Isolation might just lead to retarded, and primitive World- views like Bolton, and yourself have.

I experience the best of all World's here.

I've seen Eagles, Hawks, Bears, Coyotes, Foxes, Vultures, Ravens, Rabbits, Snow-shoe hares, Gold Finches, Cardinals, Blue-Jays, Indigo Bunting's etc. etc. all from my house.
We also have neighbor's Chickens who come into the yard to feed.

Yet, I'm a 1 minute drive, or 10 minute walk from 3 Bar - Restaurants, 2 Pizza places, 3 Taco places, 1 Ice cream place,  2 Pharmacies, 1 Chinese place, 3 Delis, 2 Gas-Stations, 1 Laundromat, 2 car fixing garages, 1 Car sales place, 1 Plastic Factory, 1 Feed store,  2 Insurance places, 2 Lawyer firms, 1 Karate place,  2 Bakeries,  1 Post office, 1 Town hall,  1 Metro-North train station, 1 Coffee shop, and Murrow Park.


----------



## pismoe

so , SO how far is Pawling from the pits of 'nyc' and its diversity   Sob ??


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you'd rather speak about locations, than about Bolton being a war-mongering maniac?
> 
> How many millions might be killed this time by Bolton?
> 
> The Appalachian trail goes through Pawling.
> 
> Wow, how built up Pawling is below from Cat Rocks on the Appalachian trail in Northern Pawling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   so what , lefties go for a walk on the Appalachian Trail .    Americans live and work in the Upper Peninsula Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with walking on the Appalachian trail?
> 
> Better than that British B*tch Bolton going berserk as an accomplie of WW3.
> 
> Tell Bolton to go take a Hike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   Go to Work , always remember ---   America First John Bolton and President Trump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The county I'm from in the UP went for Trump and the highest amount of people on the ACA. Go figure.
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , hunerd per cent Yooper and i think you are from Escanaba eh Penny ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its called happy rock, Gladstone.  So you never lived anywhere else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------   sure , i [halfway] know Gladstone , home of Marble Arms if they are still there and in Operation  .      Gladstone is just down the road going south from Skandia .  We called Gladstone - Escanaba  the Banana Belt .   My motorcycle broke down in 1969 - 70 one night near that little park on the right on 'm28' a few miles before you get to Gladstone and i think that i have heard of Happy Rock .     Sure , i been all over the USA  and have lived in a few different places .   I was ways known as the 'hillbilly' or 'redneck' Penny .  [chuckle]
Click to expand...


Yes Escanaba is the Banana Belt.  You must be from norther or western part of the UP since you are on the Lake Superior side of things.  Yes you get most of the harsh weather. There may of been an M28 back then, but 41 and M35 are the closest to Esky. I don't know Skandia, so by Marquette and Quinn area.  Did you know the A Heads, a motorcycle club up there.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> so , SO how far is Pawling from the pits of 'nyc' and its diversity   Sob ??



Pawling's 1 hour 30 minutes on the train to Manhattan.

You're grossly exaggerating, anyways, NYC has one of the lowest murder rates of all major U.S.A cities.


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> so , SO how far is Pawling from the pits of 'nyc' and its diversity   Sob ??


---  [chuckle]


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isolation?
> Isolation might just lead to retarded, and primitive World- views like Bolton, and yourself have.
> 
> I experience the best of all World's here.
> 
> I've seen Eagles, Hawks, Bears, Coyotes, Foxes, Vultures, Ravens, Rabbits, Snow-shoe hares, Gold Finches, Cardinals, Blue-Jays, Indigo Bunting's etc. etc. all from my house.
> We also have neighbor's Chickens who come into the yard to feed.
> 
> Yet, I'm a 1 minute drive, or 10 minute walk from 3 Bar - Restaurants, 2 Pizza places, 3 Taco places, 1 Ice cream place,  2 Pharmacies, 1 Chinese place, 3 Delis, 2 Gas-Stations, 1 Laundromat, 2 car fixing garages, 1 Car sales place, 1 Plastic Factory, 1 Feed store,  2 Insurance places, 2 Lawyer firms, 1 Karate place,  2 Bakeries,  1 Post office, 1 Town hall,  1 Metro-North train station, 1 Coffee shop, and Murrow Park.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   oh boy , wow , what a life you must live eh Sob !!


----------



## danielpalos

Penelope said:


> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24


All entitlement spending and common defense spending is more important than discretionary, common offense spending.


----------



## pismoe

i know of the Motorcycle Club so yes  Penny .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isolation?
> Isolation might just lead to retarded, and primitive World- views like Bolton, and yourself have.
> 
> I experience the best of all World's here.
> 
> I've seen Eagles, Hawks, Bears, Coyotes, Foxes, Vultures, Ravens, Rabbits, Snow-shoe hares, Gold Finches, Cardinals, Blue-Jays, Indigo Bunting's etc. etc. all from my house.
> We also have neighbor's Chickens who come into the yard to feed.
> 
> Yet, I'm a 1 minute drive, or 10 minute walk from 3 Bar - Restaurants, 2 Pizza places, 3 Taco places, 1 Ice cream place,  2 Pharmacies, 1 Chinese place, 3 Delis, 2 Gas-Stations, 1 Laundromat, 2 car fixing garages, 1 Car sales place, 1 Plastic Factory, 1 Feed store,  2 Insurance places, 2 Lawyer firms, 1 Karate place,  2 Bakeries,  1 Post office, 1 Town hall,  1 Metro-North train station, 1 Coffee shop, and Murrow Park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   oh boy , wow , what a life you must live eh Sob !!
Click to expand...


A part from maniacs like Bolton being more prevalent outside of this region. 

Most of the U.S.A is actually more dangerous now-a-days than the NYC metro-area.

Most of the U.S.A definitely has a lot cr@ppier food than the NYC metro-area.

You simply can't get good Italian bread, Kielbasa, Pierogies, Bagels, Raviolis, Mozarella,  Italian rolls, Krakus Ham, etc. etc. in a lot of the country, it makes a massive difference.


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> but heres MY place and you probably never heard of it Sob. ---   You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , you're a Yooper , I was born a Yooper till I became a Troll later in adulthood.  That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always had you figured for an Italian from New York.
> 
> But, it's interesting you're completely opposite from Pissmoe, despite coming from the same region.
> 
> Are most Yooper's War-Mongers for Trump, and Bolton like Pissmoe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French Canadian. I have not lived in the UP of Mi all my life, we moved away at about the age of 7 and moved back  in the middle of 9th grade. I hated it there, the people are rather stuck up and form clicks.  I have never seen a black up there and if there is one they stand out.  The big issue is Native Americans, as they take the white mans job and are a minority. Its a whole other world up there, as well as northern lower Mi. as well as northern WI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   Stuck up , maybe , --- not everyone fits in in the 'Upper Peninsula'  !!     We is / were selective and very picky  Penny.
Click to expand...


Well that


danielpalos said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> All entitlement spending and common defense spending is more important than discretionary, common offense spending.
Click to expand...


We are hypocrites, the US thinks it can tell other nations and countries what to do and now we are America first (actually its USA first), and we expect them to obey us.  The USA is an empire with military all over the world, but no empires last forever.  We would be well to remember that.  We have more enemies than friends.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , SO how far is Pawling from the pits of 'nyc' and its diversity   Sob ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pawling's 1 hour 30 minutes on the train to Manhattan.
> 
> You're grossly exaggerating, anyways, NYC has one of the lowest murder rates of all major U.S.A cities.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------   in 70 years and in all the places i have lived the last thing that i have ever thought about is the MURDER Rate of any area YOU 'Polish' scaredy cat .   [aw haw Chuckle]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , SO how far is Pawling from the pits of 'nyc' and its diversity   Sob ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pawling's 1 hour 30 minutes on the train to Manhattan.
> 
> You're grossly exaggerating, anyways, NYC has one of the lowest murder rates of all major U.S.A cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   in 70 years and in all the places i have lived the last thing that i have ever thought about is the MURDER Rate of any area YOU 'Polish' scaredy cat .   [aw haw Chuckle]
Click to expand...


Yeah, well we already know you lack common-sense, and a consciousness, judging by your pro-War, anti-Human attitudes, and ridiculous ignorance, and primitiveness, in general.

Which of course includes your pro-Bolton attitudes.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isolation?
> Isolation might just lead to retarded, and primitive World- views like Bolton, and yourself have.
> 
> I experience the best of all World's here.
> 
> I've seen Eagles, Hawks, Bears, Coyotes, Foxes, Vultures, Ravens, Rabbits, Snow-shoe hares, Gold Finches, Cardinals, Blue-Jays, Indigo Bunting's etc. etc. all from my house.
> We also have neighbor's Chickens who come into the yard to feed.
> 
> Yet, I'm a 1 minute drive, or 10 minute walk from 3 Bar - Restaurants, 2 Pizza places, 3 Taco places, 1 Ice cream place,  2 Pharmacies, 1 Chinese place, 3 Delis, 2 Gas-Stations, 1 Laundromat, 2 car fixing garages, 1 Car sales place, 1 Plastic Factory, 1 Feed store,  2 Insurance places, 2 Lawyer firms, 1 Karate place,  2 Bakeries,  1 Post office, 1 Town hall,  1 Metro-North train station, 1 Coffee shop, and Murrow Park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   oh boy , wow , what a life you must live eh Sob !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A part from maniacs like Bolton being more prevalent outside of this region.
> 
> Most of the U.S.A is actually more dangerous now-a-days than the NYC metro-area.
> 
> Most of the U.S.A definitely has a lot cr@ppier food than the NYC metro-area.
> 
> You simply can't get good Italian bread, Kielbasa, Pierogies, Bagels, Raviolis, Mozarella,  Italian rolls, Krakus Ham, etc. etc. in a lot of the country, it makes a massive difference.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   so you live for the food eh , are you a fat little roly polly  Polock Sob ??


----------



## pismoe

course my Mother and Wife and i know how to cook and making good stuff is easy .   No reason to live in a zhithole simply to eat good food  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isolation?
> Isolation might just lead to retarded, and primitive World- views like Bolton, and yourself have.
> 
> I experience the best of all World's here.
> 
> I've seen Eagles, Hawks, Bears, Coyotes, Foxes, Vultures, Ravens, Rabbits, Snow-shoe hares, Gold Finches, Cardinals, Blue-Jays, Indigo Bunting's etc. etc. all from my house.
> We also have neighbor's Chickens who come into the yard to feed.
> 
> Yet, I'm a 1 minute drive, or 10 minute walk from 3 Bar - Restaurants, 2 Pizza places, 3 Taco places, 1 Ice cream place,  2 Pharmacies, 1 Chinese place, 3 Delis, 2 Gas-Stations, 1 Laundromat, 2 car fixing garages, 1 Car sales place, 1 Plastic Factory, 1 Feed store,  2 Insurance places, 2 Lawyer firms, 1 Karate place,  2 Bakeries,  1 Post office, 1 Town hall,  1 Metro-North train station, 1 Coffee shop, and Murrow Park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   oh boy , wow , what a life you must live eh Sob !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A part from maniacs like Bolton being more prevalent outside of this region.
> 
> Most of the U.S.A is actually more dangerous now-a-days than the NYC metro-area.
> 
> Most of the U.S.A definitely has a lot cr@ppier food than the NYC metro-area.
> 
> You simply can't get good Italian bread, Kielbasa, Pierogies, Bagels, Raviolis, Mozarella,  Italian rolls, Krakus Ham, etc. etc. in a lot of the country, it makes a massive difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   so you live for the food eh , are you a fat little roly polly  Polock Sob ??
Click to expand...


Skinny, or fat who the heck wants to eat cardboard cr@pola?


----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> but heres MY place and you probably never heard of it Sob. ---   You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , you're a Yooper , I was born a Yooper till I became a Troll later in adulthood.  That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always had you figured for an Italian from New York.
> 
> But, it's interesting you're completely opposite from Pissmoe, despite coming from the same region.
> 
> Are most Yooper's War-Mongers for Trump, and Bolton like Pissmoe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French Canadian. I have not lived in the UP of Mi all my life, we moved away at about the age of 7 and moved back  in the middle of 9th grade. I hated it there, the people are rather stuck up and form clicks.  I have never seen a black up there and if there is one they stand out.  The big issue is Native Americans, as they take the white mans job and are a minority. Its a whole other world up there, as well as northern lower Mi. as well as northern WI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   Stuck up , maybe , --- not everyone fits in in the 'Upper Peninsula'  !!     We is / were selective and very picky  Penny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All entitlement spending and common defense spending is more important than discretionary, common offense spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are hypocrites, the US thinks it can tell other nations and countries what to do and now we are America first (actually its USA first), and we expect them to obey us.  The USA is an empire with military all over the world, but no empires last forever.  We would be well to remember that.  We have more enemies than friends.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------  i already had 70 years of Good Times .   Do you think that the good times will  last until i am dead and gone   Penny ??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> course my Mother and Wife and i know how to cook and making good stuff is easy .   No reason to live in a zhithole simply to eat good food  Sob .



Oh please, I've been to places where the food is terrible in the U.S.A. LOL

Maybe your isolation, and terrible food, turns you guys in monsters like Bolton who love the power of looting, and shooting?

I don't live in sh(thole, if anything where you live in probably  is living in more of a sh(thole.

What's your criteria of not being a sh(thole?

Pawling's super friendly, quaint, centrally located, has lots of park land, is in the 92% of the safest places in America, and yet you can still commute to NYC for job availability, and have good Italian, Polish, and other foods, rather than junk.


----------



## danielpalos

we have to cut common offense spending before general welfare spending.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Bolton is the product of lousy food, and isolation like a lot of these Neocon idiots.

I can get my hands on Southern type food easier than Southerners, or Mid-Westerners typically can get NY - Italian  - Polish  foods etc.

Big W's is only a few miles from here,  in Southern Wingdale, and considered the best smoked BBQ in NYC metro, then we have the Cook-House in New Milford, CT only about 10 miles away.
or
of course KFC a few miles away from here, in Southern Pawling.

Even in Florida which has quite the deal of New Yorker's , I couldn't find Italian bread, or Italian rolls, or true Bagels at all, same with Rye Bread, Kielbasa, and Pierogies too.
Forget about a NY style Reuben, or a Philly Cheese-steak.

The Spheggetti in Italian restaurants was Olive Garden, which is lousy, the Pizza was Pizza hut which was lousy in comparison to Pizza here.

WTF?

What is this junk?


----------



## pismoe

like i already said , my Mom always cooked , my wife and i cook .   Food is no reason to flood America with the third world zhitholers  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> like i already said , my Mom always cooked , my wife and i cook .   Food is no reason to flood America with the third world zhitholers  Sob .



When did I ever support flooding America with Third-World peoples, exactly?

I've been against Illegals since day one.

But, I actually prefer the Guatemalans we have around here, to Blacks, Puerto Ricans, Jews, Muslims, Dominicans, Albanians, Sicilians, Brazilians, and Southerner Bible Belt trash etc. etc.

Guess which group Bolton belongs to as a maniac, terror menace?


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , you're a Yooper , I was born a Yooper till I became a Troll later in adulthood.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always had you figured for an Italian from New York.
> 
> But, it's interesting you're completely opposite from Pissmoe, despite coming from the same region.
> 
> Are most Yooper's War-Mongers for Trump, and Bolton like Pissmoe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French Canadian. I have not lived in the UP of Mi all my life, we moved away at about the age of 7 and moved back  in the middle of 9th grade. I hated it there, the people are rather stuck up and form clicks.  I have never seen a black up there and if there is one they stand out.  The big issue is Native Americans, as they take the white mans job and are a minority. Its a whole other world up there, as well as northern lower Mi. as well as northern WI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   Stuck up , maybe , --- not everyone fits in in the 'Upper Peninsula'  !!     We is / were selective and very picky  Penny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All entitlement spending and common defense spending is more important than discretionary, common offense spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are hypocrites, the US thinks it can tell other nations and countries what to do and now we are America first (actually its USA first), and we expect them to obey us.  The USA is an empire with military all over the world, but no empires last forever.  We would be well to remember that.  We have more enemies than friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  i already had 70 years of Good Times .   Do you think that the good times will  last until i am dead and gone   Penny ??
Click to expand...




pismoe said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , you're a Yooper , I was born a Yooper till I became a Troll later in adulthood.  That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always had you figured for an Italian from New York.
> 
> But, it's interesting you're completely opposite from Pissmoe, despite coming from the same region.
> 
> Are most Yooper's War-Mongers for Trump, and Bolton like Pissmoe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French Canadian. I have not lived in the UP of Mi all my life, we moved away at about the age of 7 and moved back  in the middle of 9th grade. I hated it there, the people are rather stuck up and form clicks.  I have never seen a black up there and if there is one they stand out.  The big issue is Native Americans, as they take the white mans job and are a minority. Its a whole other world up there, as well as northern lower Mi. as well as northern WI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   Stuck up , maybe , --- not everyone fits in in the 'Upper Peninsula'  !!     We is / were selective and very picky  Penny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All entitlement spending and common defense spending is more important than discretionary, common offense spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are hypocrites, the US thinks it can tell other nations and countries what to do and now we are America first (actually its USA first), and we expect them to obey us.  The USA is an empire with military all over the world, but no empires last forever.  We would be well to remember that.  We have more enemies than friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  i already had 70 years of Good Times .   Do you think that the good times will  last until i am dead and gone   Penny ??
Click to expand...


No one knows. Glad you had 70 years of good times though.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Bolton could use some good NY beer, and Pizza, maybe he'd stop being so unpleasant, and sadistic.

People on the Appalachian Trail from other states, say that not only is the food superior here, but so is the craft- beer.

My 3 favorite beers are out of the NYC metro too.

Finback 1, 2, 3 a Whale from Ridgewood, Queens, NY region.

Black Hog Granola Brown from Oxford, Connecticut, by the Sobocinski brothers.

Two Roads Road 2 Ruin in Statford, CT by Phil Markowski.

P.S
I bet PissMoe drinks Coors Light piss-water.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton needs to slap our USA enemies down and then slap them around and looks like thats happening as Bolton follows the TRUMPS orders eh Penny and Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sobie and Penny are trying to learn how to   FART "death to America" in FARTSIE
Click to expand...


The Founding Fathers were Isolationalists on war, White supremacists,  were NOT Capitalists, and for  pretty big Corporate regulations.

They're everything Neocon losers like Bolton, and yourself are not.

Actually, I fit closer to the Founding Fathers ideals, than you, or most Republicans.

Personally, I respect the U.S.A Founding Fathers, as for people like W.Bush, or Bolton they belong on leashes like some kind of Dog.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Penelope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible Belt is like the U.S.A's version of the Taliban, they're violent, primitive, war mongering, dumb, backwards, and support my way or the high way fundamentalism.
> 
> Bolton, W Bush, LBJ, and a bunch of other losers have been Bible Belt Brit - Sh(ts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not. The South is actually a pretty nice place with nice people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Muslims I've met in person have actually been friendlier than Jews I've met in person.
> 
> Besides, I've heard my Pawling, NY's more friendly than the South, heard it from a North Carolina guy who moved up here, and also a bar-tender who moved to Florida, and said it wasn't half as good in friendliness.
> 
> I also heard from 2 people linked to the Military who traveled all over, that Pawling's the best town in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------  muslims are friendlier than Jews = so what for your silly claim] .   So what and thats simply your limited experience Sob .    Course most Jews in the USA are American and they happily embrace the USA and its Constitution and Western LAW .   The Orthodox Jew , i don't know much about them but i think that they are mostly peaceful and law abiding and aren't interested in doing ' sharia' law or 'jihad' in the USA  Sob .  ---  while some muslims would like to see 'sharia' law and 'jihad' in the USA  Sob .     [see the Trade Towers or ' the blind sheik'  Sob ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friend lives by the Hasidim's  in NY, well they moved into her county , she wants to sell her home.  They are very into  themselves and feel they are above the law.  They still do the sucking circumcision, and treat their women like crap.
Click to expand...


Let's face it Zionist  Neocon scums like Bolton are manipulated by Jews in one way, or another.

Hasidim's are actually more like Sharia, than the Muslims in the U.S.A often are whom are typically kind of secular on the whole.

I talked to several people from Monroe, New York, who were visiting my Pawling, New York.

The Hasidim village of Kiryas Joel used to be a part of Monroe, now it's not, not only did these White Goys from Monroe have nasty things to say about the Hasidim, they also were relieved of the township splits.
Heck, one guy said the Hasidim have a burning season there, to collect the cash from burning down their own houses, and buildings.

My grandparents best friends lived in a summer home near Monticello, not far from a Hasidim region - camp, they had a lot of nasty things to say too, especially about how dirty, and thieving they were.


----------



## irosie91

nice that penny and you converse,  sobie dear-------and what is YOUR mother-tongue?     Penny has never told me hers but her English is just as garbled as
is yours


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> nice that penny and you converse,  sobie dear-------and what is YOUR mother-tongue?     Penny has never told me hers but her English is just as garbled as
> is yours



PissMoe, and Irosie have the worst English skills on the board.


----------



## danielpalos

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice that penny and you converse,  sobie dear-------and what is YOUR mother-tongue?     Penny has never told me hers but her English is just as garbled as
> is yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PissMoe, and Irosie have the worst English skills on the board.
Click to expand...

the whole and entire right wing on most boards, claim i am the worst.


----------



## HenryBHough

Why should anyone expect Europe to pay anything toward US expenditures on European defense?

I mean, precedent:

Food Stamps

Obamaphones

Medicaid

Defense is essential - so it MUST be free to those receiving it.

But remember, when your government spends you into homeless poverty Europe will be right there to give you a helping hand.

Won't it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HenryBHough said:


> Why should anyone expect Europe to pay anything toward US expenditures on European defense?
> 
> I mean, precedent:
> 
> Food Stamps
> 
> Obamaphones
> 
> Medicaid
> 
> Defense is essential - so it MUST be free to those receiving it.
> 
> But remember, when your government spends you into homeless poverty Europe will be right there to give you a helping hand.
> 
> Won't it?



Defense spending is necessary, but not the U.S.A paying 48% of the World's military budget, and then wondering why we have a deficit, and asking for more, and more military.


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bolton belongs behind bars, along with W. Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, and Wolfowitz etc. etc.
> 
> Such menaces to society simply shouldn't be able to walk free.



People forget that the folks that you named were members of a known anti-American conspiracy called People for a New American Century (PNAC), which was never thoroughly investigated and none of the conspirators were ever brought to justice. Bolton is still active in the trump administration and is influencing the conduct of U.S. foreign policy as I type this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> like i already said , my Mom always cooked , my wife and i cook .   Food is no reason to flood America with the third world zhitholers  Sob .



West Virginia's murder rate is higher than New York City which is about 1/4th Black & 1/4th Puerto Rican, or El Paso, Texas which is like 80% Mexican.

Even though West Virginia's like 95% White British - Germanic original colonial trash.

I think you're deeply exaggerating, and misguided on the issues, in some cases.

Anyways, closer to the OP.

Bolton, W. Bush, LBJ are all British Southerners, and have caused a ton of damage to the U.S.A, by their wars, and idiocy.


----------



## pismoe

Orthodox Jews are alright though i am no expert on them .   At least they abide by USA Law and i don't don't see them trying to take down the Trade Towers like the 'muslim' blind sheik or shooting up a gay nightclub in Orlando or shooting up and murdering Americans in San Bernadino California or doing a 'charlie hebdo ' shooting or massacreing little girls at an 'ariana grande' concert or doing a Boston Bombing  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> Orthodox Jews are alright though i am no expert on them .   At least they abide by USA Law and i don't don't see them trying to take down the Trade Towers like the 'muslim' blind sheik or shooting up a gay nightclub in Orlando or shooting up and murdering Americans in San Bernadino California or doing a 'charlie hebdo ' shooting or massacreing little girls at an 'ariana grande' concert or doing a Boston Bombing  Sob .



Eh, actually compared to genocide, and war, these events you list despite still being horrible, are less than genocide, or war.

Exactly, why I'm against Bolton, and see him as a dangerous Neocon scum.

Some mass-shooters, terrorists, and serial killers have been Jews, like  Baruch Goldstein, David Katz, Ami Popper,  Irv Rubin, Menachem Begin, Aisher Weisgan, Yishai Shlisel, David Berkowitz,  Andre Rand,   Joel Ripfkin, Harvey Glatman,Maksim Gelman, even Nikolas Cruz, and  Dylan Klebold  apparently had Jewish origins.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isolation?
> Isolation might just lead to retarded, and primitive World- views like Bolton, and yourself have.
> 
> I experience the best of all World's here.
> 
> I've seen Eagles, Hawks, Bears, Coyotes, Foxes, Vultures, Ravens, Rabbits, Snow-shoe hares, Gold Finches, Cardinals, Blue-Jays, Indigo Bunting's etc. etc. all from my house.
> We also have neighbor's Chickens who come into the yard to feed.
> 
> Yet, I'm a 1 minute drive, or 10 minute walk from 3 Bar - Restaurants, 2 Pizza places, 3 Taco places, 1 Ice cream place,  2 Pharmacies, 1 Chinese place, 3 Delis, 2 Gas-Stations, 1 Laundromat, 2 car fixing garages, 1 Car sales place, 1 Plastic Factory, 1 Feed store,  2 Insurance places, 2 Lawyer firms, 1 Karate place,  2 Bakeries,  1 Post office, 1 Town hall,  1 Metro-North train station, 1 Coffee shop, and Murrow Park.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------   a coupla 'chickens , probably a mexican chicken owners chickens eh Sob .


----------



## pismoe

no bears , wolves , deer , moose eh Sob ??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the unique thing about the UP is that its still isolated  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isolation?
> Isolation might just lead to retarded, and primitive World- views like Bolton, and yourself have.
> 
> I experience the best of all World's here.
> 
> I've seen Eagles, Hawks, Bears, Coyotes, Foxes, Vultures, Ravens, Rabbits, Snow-shoe hares, Gold Finches, Cardinals, Blue-Jays, Indigo Bunting's etc. etc. all from my house.
> We also have neighbor's Chickens who come into the yard to feed.
> 
> Yet, I'm a 1 minute drive, or 10 minute walk from 3 Bar - Restaurants, 2 Pizza places, 3 Taco places, 1 Ice cream place,  2 Pharmacies, 1 Chinese place, 3 Delis, 2 Gas-Stations, 1 Laundromat, 2 car fixing garages, 1 Car sales place, 1 Plastic Factory, 1 Feed store,  2 Insurance places, 2 Lawyer firms, 1 Karate place,  2 Bakeries,  1 Post office, 1 Town hall,  1 Metro-North train station, 1 Coffee shop, and Murrow Park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------   a coupla 'chickens , probably a mexican chicken owners chickens eh Sob .
Click to expand...


Nope, they're White Chicken owners, about 99% of my immediate neighbors are White,  (Mostly Irish, actually) except one nice Ecuadorian guy who grew up in Pawling, NY.

Besides, he's a member of the Conservative American Legion, and he loves feeding the birds.'

Okay by my book, thus far.

Probably 90% of Pawling's Hispanics live on 2 streets, Smith Street, and Oak Street.

The rest of Pawling doesn't seem to have much Hispanics, what-so-ever.

We're pretty segregated, anyways, these Hispanics go to Gulia's deli, or La Guadalupana,  which are 99% Hispanic in customer base,
 while Whites all go to O'Connors Public House, McKinney& Doyles, and Tap-House Tavern, where 99% of the customers are White.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> no bears , wolves , deer , moose eh Sob ??



I prefer a Bear, or Wolf over a more dangerous kind of Animal like Bolton.

We have Bears, and Deer, I've not seen but have heard Bob-Cats, and we  haven't seen, but none the less probably have an ocassional Moose, or Mountain Lion, (Which have been spotted around these parts here, and there)

But, as for Wolves, no, I'm doubful, they're still way up North, mostly.


----------



## pismoe

well as pointed out by Penny .   The 'upper penisula' isn't segregated but its mosly only full of Americans  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> well as pointed out by Penny .   The 'upper penisula' isn't segregated but its mosly only full of Americans  Sob .



As if British White trash like you are anymore intelligent, law aibiding, or peaceful than the Illegals?

El Paso which is like 80% Mexican has a lower murder rate than West Virginia which is like 99.9% Americans.

Don't even get me started on all the violent predator Brits like Bolton, W. Bush, or LBJ.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> like i already said , my Mom always cooked , my wife and i cook .   Food is no reason to flood America with the third world zhitholers  Sob .



This thread's about Bolton, a British Protestant maniac, a Neocon.
Why do you go off on such tagents?

I want the Illegals / Hispanics out of Pawling, NY anyways.

According to the census between 2012 - 2016 the Hispanic population in Pawling had dropped by about 1/10th.

With the new luxury apartments Tomasetti, or luxury retirement houses Castagna are building in Pawling, presumably Pawling will become gentrified, and then drive out more Hispanics.

Anyways,  I don't know where you get this idea of Pawling, being a sh(thole from?

Pawling's lovely.







*




Is This Your Home?
Track this home's estimate 





*

*



*

*



*


----------



## irosie91

anyone going to answer regarding the agenda of  PNAC  ------"destruction of USA"?


----------



## irosie91

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton belongs behind bars, along with W. Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, and Wolfowitz etc. etc.
> 
> Such menaces to society simply shouldn't be able to walk free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People forget that the folks that you named were members of a known anti-American conspiracy called People for a New American Century (PNAC), which was never thoroughly investigated and none of the conspirators were ever brought to justice. Bolton is still active in the trump administration and is influencing the conduct of U.S. foreign policy as I type this.
Click to expand...


"brought to justice"      just what did this den of conspirators do?


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i already said , my Mom always cooked , my wife and i cook .   Food is no reason to flood America with the third world zhitholers  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread's about Bolton, a British Protestant maniac, a Neocon.
> Why do you go off on such tagents?
> 
> 
> According to the census between 2012 - 2016 the Hispanic population in Pawling had dropped by about 1/10th.
> 
> With the new luxury apartments Tomasetti, or luxury retirement houses Castagna are building in Pawling, presumably Pawling will become gentrified, and then drive out more Hispanics.
> 
> Anyways,  I don't know where you get this idea of Pawling, being a sh(thole from?
> 
> Pawling's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is This Your Home?
> Track this home's estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

---------------------------  big deal , too close to big city NYC   Sobieski .    What , an hour and a half away from NYC , huh ??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i already said , my Mom always cooked , my wife and i cook .   Food is no reason to flood America with the third world zhitholers  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread's about Bolton, a British Protestant maniac, a Neocon.
> Why do you go off on such tagents?
> 
> 
> According to the census between 2012 - 2016 the Hispanic population in Pawling had dropped by about 1/10th.
> 
> With the new luxury apartments Tomasetti, or luxury retirement houses Castagna are building in Pawling, presumably Pawling will become gentrified, and then drive out more Hispanics.
> 
> Anyways,  I don't know where you get this idea of Pawling, being a sh(thole from?
> 
> Pawling's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is This Your Home?
> Track this home's estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------  big deal , too close to big city NYC   Sobieski .    What , an hour and a half away from NYC , huh ??
Click to expand...


LOL, why such a deflect away from war-mongering maniac Bolton?

LOL, sure as if it's a bad thing to be able to take a 1.5 hour trip to NYC for work opportunity, entertainment, museums,  plays, and restaurants.


----------



## pismoe

lots a diverse scum in NYC but hey . its just your style  Sob .


----------



## pismoe

Go BOLTON , Trump and Pompeo  --- Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> lots a diverse scum in NYC but hey . its just your style  Sob .



What about the British origins scum who lack diversity like Bolton, W. Bush, and LBJ?


----------



## pismoe

i'm thinking that you might be a 'soybean' eater as you enhance yer physiques eh Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> lots a diverse scum in NYC but hey . its just your style  Sob .



Filthy Brits are a big reason why the U.S.A has increasing diverse scum, like Brit Reagan, 2 British Bush's, Brit Clinton, Brit Obama, etc.

To make matters worse, the filthy Brits start Chimping out abroad like Bolton to cause feral Chimp out wars overseas.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> i'm thinking that you might be a 'soybean' eater as you enhance yer physiques eh Sob .



Soy taste like cr@p, and pumps up Estrogen.

But, I suppose that's your point.

Just because I'm not a unconscious, thoughtless, ogre who has no feelings, or thoughts, doesn't make one a Woman.

You're just a prehistoric, predatory savage, most of you British Americans are like this, including Bolton.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you'd rather speak about locations, than about Bolton being a war-mongering maniac?
> 
> How many millions might be killed this time by Bolton?
> 
> The Appalachian trail goes through Pawling.
> 
> Wow, how built up Pawling is below from Cat Rocks on the Appalachian trail in Northern Pawling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   so what , lefties go for a walk on the Appalachian Trail .    Americans live and work in the Upper Peninsula Sob .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with walking on the Appalachian trail?
> 
> Better than that British B*tch Bolton going berserk as an accomplie of WW3.
> 
> Tell Bolton to go take a Hike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   Go to Work , always remember ---   America First John Bolton and President Trump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The county I'm from in the UP went for Trump and the highest amount of people on the ACA. Go figure.
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , hunerd per cent Yooper and i think you are from Escanaba eh Penny ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its called happy rock, Gladstone.  So you never lived anywhere else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------   sure , i [halfway] know Gladstone , home of Marble Arms if they are still there and in Operation  .      Gladstone is just down the road going south from Skandia .  We called Gladstone - Escanaba  the Banana Belt .   My motorcycle broke down in 1969 - 70 one night near that little park on the right on 'm28' a few miles before you get to Gladstone and i think that i have heard of Happy Rock .     Sure , i been all over the USA  and have lived in a few different places .   I was ways known as the American or the 'hillbilly' , swamper or 'redneck' Penny .  [chuckle]
Click to expand...


Escanaba had a crime rate which was safer than only 7% of U.S.A towns, and cities, as opposed to Pawling which had a crime which was was safter than about 92% of U.S.A towns, and cities.

Yet, you behave like you're so much  better thatta away?

Really?

Sources below.

Escanaba Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout

Pawling, 12564 Crime Rates and Crime Statistics - NeighborhoodScout

But, those crimes are chump change, compared to war criminals like Bolton, W. Bush, and LBJ.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i already said , my Mom always cooked , my wife and i cook .   Food is no reason to flood America with the third world zhitholers  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread's about Bolton, a British Protestant maniac, a Neocon.
> Why do you go off on such tagents?
> 
> 
> According to the census between 2012 - 2016 the Hispanic population in Pawling had dropped by about 1/10th.
> 
> With the new luxury apartments Tomasetti, or luxury retirement houses Castagna are building in Pawling, presumably Pawling will become gentrified, and then drive out more Hispanics.
> 
> Anyways,  I don't know where you get this idea of Pawling, being a sh(thole from?
> 
> Pawling's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is This Your Home?
> Track this home's estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------  big deal , too close to big city NYC   Sobieski .    What , an hour and a half away from NYC , huh ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, why such a deflect away from war-mongering maniac Bolton?
> 
> LOL, sure as if it's a bad thing to be able to take a 1.5 hour trip to NYC for work opportunity, entertainment, museums,  plays, and restaurants.
Click to expand...


It takes you that long?     how do you do it----by train?
Bolton is a war monger?   since when?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i already said , my Mom always cooked , my wife and i cook .   Food is no reason to flood America with the third world zhitholers  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread's about Bolton, a British Protestant maniac, a Neocon.
> Why do you go off on such tagents?
> 
> 
> According to the census between 2012 - 2016 the Hispanic population in Pawling had dropped by about 1/10th.
> 
> With the new luxury apartments Tomasetti, or luxury retirement houses Castagna are building in Pawling, presumably Pawling will become gentrified, and then drive out more Hispanics.
> 
> Anyways,  I don't know where you get this idea of Pawling, being a sh(thole from?
> 
> Pawling's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is This Your Home?
> Track this home's estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------  big deal , too close to big city NYC   Sobieski .    What , an hour and a half away from NYC , huh ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, why such a deflect away from war-mongering maniac Bolton?
> 
> LOL, sure as if it's a bad thing to be able to take a 1.5 hour trip to NYC for work opportunity, entertainment, museums,  plays, and restaurants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes you that long?     how do you do it----by train?
> Bolton is a war monger?   since when?
Click to expand...



*Before the deal was done, he wrote an op-ed calling on the US to bomb Iran*

*John Bolton on: bombing Iran, North Korea, Russia and the Iraq War - CNNPolitics*


----------



## irosie91

you cited a piece of


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i already said , my Mom always cooked , my wife and i cook .   Food is no reason to flood America with the third world zhitholers  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread's about Bolton, a British Protestant maniac, a Neocon.
> Why do you go off on such tagents?
> 
> 
> According to the census between 2012 - 2016 the Hispanic population in Pawling had dropped by about 1/10th.
> 
> With the new luxury apartments Tomasetti, or luxury retirement houses Castagna are building in Pawling, presumably Pawling will become gentrified, and then drive out more Hispanics.
> 
> Anyways,  I don't know where you get this idea of Pawling, being a sh(thole from?
> 
> Pawling's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is This Your Home?
> Track this home's estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------  big deal , too close to big city NYC   Sobieski .    What , an hour and a half away from NYC , huh ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, why such a deflect away from war-mongering maniac Bolton?
> 
> LOL, sure as if it's a bad thing to be able to take a 1.5 hour trip to NYC for work opportunity, entertainment, museums,  plays, and restaurants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes you that long?     how do you do it----by train?
> Bolton is a war monger?   since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Before the deal was done, he wrote an op-ed calling on the US to bomb Iran*
> 
> *John Bolton on: bombing Iran, North Korea, Russia and the Iraq War - CNNPolitics*[/QUO
> 
> you cited a piece of shit----IDIOT OPINION PIECE------do you have anything at all to support your brainless comment
Click to expand...


----------



## pismoe

and yeah Sob , earlier in the thread you were crying about Bolton causing WAR .   Well if there is WAR 'NYC' is a prime target and Pawling just a few miles away also goes poof as you order some Blintzes , Bagels and LOX at one of your favorite Kosher Delis  SOB .


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i already said , my Mom always cooked , my wife and i cook .   Food is no reason to flood America with the third world zhitholers  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread's about Bolton, a British Protestant maniac, a Neocon.
> Why do you go off on such tagents?
> 
> 
> According to the census between 2012 - 2016 the Hispanic population in Pawling had dropped by about 1/10th.
> 
> With the new luxury apartments Tomasetti, or luxury retirement houses Castagna are building in Pawling, presumably Pawling will become gentrified, and then drive out more Hispanics.
> 
> Anyways,  I don't know where you get this idea of Pawling, being a sh(thole from?
> 
> Pawling's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is This Your Home?
> Track this home's estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------  big deal , too close to big city NYC   Sobieski .    What , an hour and a half away from NYC , huh ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, why such a deflect away from war-mongering maniac Bolton?
> 
> LOL, sure as if it's a bad thing to be able to take a 1.5 hour trip to NYC for work opportunity, entertainment, museums,  plays, and restaurants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes you that long?     how do you do it----by train?
> Bolton is a war monger?   since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Before the deal was done, he wrote an op-ed calling on the US to bomb Iran*
> 
> *John Bolton on: bombing Iran, North Korea, Russia and the Iraq War - CNNPolitics*
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------   bomb , bomb , bomb , ---  bomb , bomb 'iran'  .    It was quite the toe tapper back around early 2000s  i think it was  Sob .  .


----------



## pismoe

-------------     just a reminder Sob .   ---      ---


----------



## pismoe

and anudder Sob .  ---      ---


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> and yeah Sob , earlier in the thread you were crying about Bolton causing WAR .   Well if there is WAR 'NYC' is a prime target and Pawling just a few miles away also goes poof as you order some Blintzes , Bagels and LOX at one of your favorite Kosher Delis  SOB .



You sound like a warped sadist, fantasizing about Americans getting killed over wars you, and your primitive ilk start.

You're exactly everything wrong with America, you're worse than even a lot of these foreigners you despise.

I'm glad I'm of Catholic background, not only does it piss you off, but we're more Human, than you Protestant Psychos, and idiots.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread's about Bolton, a British Protestant maniac, a Neocon.
> Why do you go off on such tagents?
> 
> 
> According to the census between 2012 - 2016 the Hispanic population in Pawling had dropped by about 1/10th.
> 
> With the new luxury apartments Tomasetti, or luxury retirement houses Castagna are building in Pawling, presumably Pawling will become gentrified, and then drive out more Hispanics.
> 
> Anyways,  I don't know where you get this idea of Pawling, being a sh(thole from?
> 
> Pawling's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is This Your Home?
> Track this home's estimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------  big deal , too close to big city NYC   Sobieski .    What , an hour and a half away from NYC , huh ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, why such a deflect away from war-mongering maniac Bolton?
> 
> LOL, sure as if it's a bad thing to be able to take a 1.5 hour trip to NYC for work opportunity, entertainment, museums,  plays, and restaurants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes you that long?     how do you do it----by train?
> Bolton is a war monger?   since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Before the deal was done, he wrote an op-ed calling on the US to bomb Iran*
> 
> *John Bolton on: bombing Iran, North Korea, Russia and the Iraq War - CNNPolitics*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------   bomb , bomb , bomb , ---  bomb , bomb 'iran'  .    It was quite the toe tapper back around early 2000s  i think it was  Sob .  .
Click to expand...


Iraq wasn't a big enough disaster?
 Iran's bigger in land mass, population size, and military strength than Iraq.

Unlike in Iraq, especiallyRussia, China, and now maybe even the EU might support Iran over the U.S.A.

I can't even really blame them, what so-ever.

Iran hasn't killed 15 - 30 million since WW2, unlike the U.S.A has during it's wars.

Don't you stupid bastids understand this sounds more like another Vietnam war?

Not only is Iran more like the size of Vietnam in population, and land-mass than Iraq was.

Like in Vietnam it looks like China, and Russia will prop up the opposition indirectly at best, or cause a WW3 direct conflict.


----------



## pismoe

DO you have any kids Sob ??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> -------------     just a reminder Sob .   ---      ---



You Zionists are nutters, and should be treated like dirty-dogs.

Why didn't the U.S.A really get involved with Darfur genocide, or the Rwanda genocide?
Both way worse than anything Iran's doing.

Let's be real, because Zionists are retarded, violent, and paranoid, we have to go rescue  putrid Israel, because the Bible says so.

Enough is enough of you trashy Humans, you're threatening Humanity, with your bizarre, and primitive views of the World.


----------



## irosie91

sobie----your catechism whore was too busy sucking sucking cock to make any sense at all


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> DO you have any kids Sob ??



No, but the wrong people have had the most kids for the most part for the past 50 years, or so.

So, it's no wonder why the World seems to be getting worse, and worse as of late.

But, you Brits just had to rescue the World from Fascism, didn't you?

You couldn't take a Fascist view of pro-Eugenics, or of pro-Nationalism.

So, you Brits squashed out Fascism, and have really just made things a lot worse.

Not that I think Nazism is good, but it's no more violent, or dangerous than Neoconservativism, or Islamism, or  Capitalism, or Communism etc. etc.

At least policies of Eugenics, and Nationalism make sense, nothing Republicans do makes much, if at all sense, truly lesser beasts.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> sobie----your catechism whore was too busy sucking sucking cock to make any sense at all



You're the mouth-piece to why every sane Catholic despises Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Catholic Jesuit Pole Zbigniew Brzezinski was right about everything.

Truly the #1 politiican the U.S.A had in the 20th Century.

He was right about the U.S.A following Israel like a dumb mule.

He was right about Putin being an excellent strategist.

He was right about collapsing the Soviets, by propping up Afghanistan against the Soviet Union to collapse.


----------



## idb

Penelope said:


> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24


Trumps' certainly doing a good bringing the West together with China and Russia.
It's just a shame that they're leaving the US out of the conversation.
America is becoming a militarised nuclear pariah state


----------



## kiwiman127

pismoe said:


> i mean , hey look , the 'new zealander' would probably be in 'new zealand' with his sweetheart sheep if it wasn't for 'reagan' and his amnesty and loosening of American borders   Sob .



You truly have an infantile little mind
I moved at age 6, with my family as they expanded their business to the United States, which has employed 100's of Americans over the years.  In other words, we have contributed to America
You on the other hand, are a little piss-ant who spends way too much time on a meaningless political message board, while making an ass out of yourself.


----------



## pismoe

you identify as being a 'new zealander' as seen by your name .   Get ALL your azzez back to 'new zealand' where you belong if you don't mind Kiwiman .  [they contributed [chuckle]  ]


----------



## pismoe

idb said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps' certainly doing a good bringing the West together with China and Russia.
> It's just a shame that they're leaving the US out of the conversation.
> America is becoming a militarised nuclear pariah state
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------   just so that WE Americans are militarized enough .    Course i think that most of the world outside the USA is a buncha wusses anyway IBD .


----------



## pismoe

idb said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps' certainly doing a good bringing the West together with China and Russia.
> It's just a shame that they're leaving the US out of the conversation.
> America is becoming a militarised nuclear pariah state
Click to expand...

--------------------------------   Yeah , thats the ticket .     Sounds like you guys need some Big Boy so go ahead and sidle up with china' and Russia   IBD.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps' certainly doing a good bringing the West together with China and Russia.
> It's just a shame that they're leaving the US out of the conversation.
> America is becoming a militarised nuclear pariah state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------   just so that WE Americans are militarized enough .    Course i think that most of the world is a buncha wusses anyway IBD .
Click to expand...


Yeah, trade Israel  for the World, no wonder why people think your type of Zionist Neocon are insane, and retarded.


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps' certainly doing a good bringing the West together with China and Russia.
> It's just a shame that they're leaving the US out of the conversation.
> America is becoming a militarised nuclear pariah state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------   Yeah , thats the ticket .     Sounds like you guys need some Big Boy so go ahead and sidle up with china' and Russia   IBD.
Click to expand...

For an old bloke you sure talk like a baby.


----------



## McRocket

Bolton is clearly mentally disturbed...has been for years. He is the Neocon poster boy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Trump and Bolton are equally reckless and irresponsible; their failed policy toward Iran will only help keep Iranian hardliners in power, and further destabilize the region.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Penelope said:


> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24



So, he thinks the US can do whatever it likes. Well, he'll push the EU away from the US and the US can be weak.


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> well as pointed out by Penny .   The 'upper penisula' isn't segregated but its mosly only full of Americans  Sob .



You right, there is nothing to be segregated for , the whites have clicks and look down on the Native Americans.
If the paper mill was not in ESKY, everyone would be on food stamps.


----------



## pismoe

aw , as i said , one of my girlfriends , a very nice and Proper young woman was Chippewa and French and i had a fine job .   Paper mills in Munising , Esky , and iron ore hauling Rail Roads in Marquette and ore docks .   Nothings perfect .      U.P. is a beautiful place . outsiders , please stay away .


----------



## pismoe

frigidweirdo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he thinks the US can do whatever it likes. Well, he'll push the EU away from the US and the US can be weak.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------------    lets see what happens Fridge .


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> aw , as i said , one of my girlfriends , a very nice and Proper young woman was Chippewa and French and i had a fine job .   Paper mills in Munising , Esky , and iron ore hauling Rail Roads in Marquette and ore docks .   Nothings perfect .      U.P. is a beautiful place . outsiders , please stay away .



and If not for the Hospital in Marquette and the University in Houghton and the railroad,   I will except to visit my family.  That is the motto of the UP , outsiders stay away.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Zionism is a problem, if not for Zionism we wouldn't be kicking, and screaming about Iran, and isolating the World from us.


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's hawkish national security adviser, mocked the European Union for its lack of detail on the planned mechanism.
> 
> "The European Union is strong on rhetoric and weak on follow-through," he told the United Against a Nuclear Iran campaign.
> 
> *"We do not intend to allow our sanctions to be evaded by Europe or anybody else," he said.*
> 
> Bolton also issued unsubtle warnings to Iran's leaders: "We are watching, and we will come after you."
> 
> "If you cross us, our allies or our partners, if you harm our citizens, if you continue to lie, cheat and deceive, there will be hell to pay."
> 
> Bolton has denied that the United States is seeking to overthrow the regime but before taking office had called for efforts to destabilize the country.
> 
> US warns EU against plan to sidestep Iran sanctions - France 24
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps' certainly doing a good bringing the West together with China and Russia.
> It's just a shame that they're leaving the US out of the conversation.
> America is becoming a militarised nuclear pariah state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------   Yeah , thats the ticket .     Sounds like you guys need some Big Boy so go ahead and sidle up with china' and Russia   IBD.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------   threats , go ahead , sidle up with 'china and Russia' and see what get .    China and Russia , both will like herding you weakling around  IBD .


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Zionism is a problem, if not for Zionism we wouldn't be kicking, and screaming about Iran, and isolating the World from us.


-----------------------------------------------------------   NEVER FORGET , 'iran' should never have taken American hostages  Sob .


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sobie----your catechism whore was too busy sucking sucking cock to make any sense at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the mouth-piece to why every sane Catholic despises Jews.
Click to expand...


sobie, dear-----silly comment-----the catholic faith was founded upon the roman
hatred of jews------the jews,  who REFUSED to lick roman ass.    Why do you
imagine that every  "sane muslim"  hates catholics?      In fact,  muslim children
are INSTRUCTED to hate catholics.     How do I know------I heard all about it in a
MOSQUE-----long ago   (like 50 years ago)    ---in a mosque which was walking
distance from the site where the WORLD TRADE CENTER would later be built. 
It is true that POLACKS  are ardent catholics-----more ardent about it than are
german catholics.     How do I know? ------I know lots of persons----of polish background who are catholic.    For reality-----ask the people of Greenpoint.  
I did not grow up in NYC-----but I did grow up with lots of Catholics.   I attended
MIDNIGHT MASS ----for years.    Not your fault-----the shit was ingrained in your
mind from the cradle ----the same kind of shit ingrained in the minds of muslims
that lead to such events as  9-11-01


----------



## pismoe

---  You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost   ---   and just a Bump and repeat .   And the U.P. even has its own dialect .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is a problem, if not for Zionism we wouldn't be kicking, and screaming about Iran, and isolating the World from us.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------   NEVER FORGET , 'iran' should never have taken American hostages  Sob .
Click to expand...


I'm certainly not pro-Iran, or pro-Israel for that matter.

But, considering Jonathan Pollard, the U.S.S Liberty bombing, and the Lavon Affair, I wouldn't exactly say Israel has been any more favorable for America, or Americans than Iran.

Personally, I would've sat back, and had neutrality between Jews, and Arabs in the Mid-East if I ran the U.S.A.

You British Protestants, including Bolton, for the most part in the U.S.A at least, clearly don't know what you're doing when it comes to global affairs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sobie----your catechism whore was too busy sucking sucking cock to make any sense at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the mouth-piece to why every sane Catholic despises Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sobie, dear-----silly comment-----the catholic faith was founded upon the roman
> hatred of jews------the jews,  who REFUSED to lick roman ass.    Why do you
> imagine that every  "sane muslim"  hates catholics?      In fact,  muslim children
> are INSTRUCTED to hate catholics.     How do I know------I heard all about it in a
> MOSQUE-----long ago   (like 50 years ago)    ---in a mosque which was walking
> distance from the site where the WORLD TRADE CENTER would later be built.
> It is true that POLACKS  are ardent catholics-----more ardent about it than are
> german catholics.     How do I know? ------I know lots of persons----of polish background who are catholic.    For reality-----ask the people of Greenpoint.
> I did not grow up in NYC-----but I did grow up with lots of Catholics.   I attended
> MIDNIGHT MASS ----for years.    Not your fault-----the shit was ingrained in your
> mind from the cradle ----the same kind of shit ingrained in the minds of muslims
> that lead to such events as  9-11-01
Click to expand...


It's not Catholic's f*cking up the U.S.A, but rather Zionists both Protestant Brits, and Jews.

Arguably people like Bolton, and W. Bush are far more dangerous to America, than Iran.

Of course Germans are less Catholic, because a lot of them are also Protestant.

But, some ethnic Germans are about as Catholic as Poles, like Austrians, and Bavarians.

That Bavarian Pope Benedict - Ratzinger was more of a traditional Pope than Polish Pope Jan Pawel II.

I'm a skeptic on 9/11, not in favor, nor against the formal agenda spoon-fed to us.

But, I will admit it's suspicious, and that Zionist Neocon Jews had the most to gain from it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> ---  You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost   ---   and just a Bump and repeat .   And the U.P. even has its own dialect .



Are there a lot of Finnish Rein-Deer herders in Yooper- Land?

If Yooper's are anything like you, they're even more isolated, dumb, and primitive than even Southern Hicks.

It seems Protestants are one of America's biggest issues.

Black Protestants are irrational thugs, and White Protestants are irrational Zionist War-Mongers.

British Protestant Bolton's ultimately a massive, massive threat to American security, and the security of the World.


----------



## pismoe

and thats American Protestants  Sob .


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sobie----your catechism whore was too busy sucking sucking cock to make any sense at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the mouth-piece to why every sane Catholic despises Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sobie, dear-----silly comment-----the catholic faith was founded upon the roman
> hatred of jews------the jews,  who REFUSED to lick roman ass.    Why do you
> imagine that every  "sane muslim"  hates catholics?      In fact,  muslim children
> are INSTRUCTED to hate catholics.     How do I know------I heard all about it in a
> MOSQUE-----long ago   (like 50 years ago)    ---in a mosque which was walking
> distance from the site where the WORLD TRADE CENTER would later be built.
> It is true that POLACKS  are ardent catholics-----more ardent about it than are
> german catholics.     How do I know? ------I know lots of persons----of polish background who are catholic.    For reality-----ask the people of Greenpoint.
> I did not grow up in NYC-----but I did grow up with lots of Catholics.   I attended
> MIDNIGHT MASS ----for years.    Not your fault-----the shit was ingrained in your
> mind from the cradle ----the same kind of shit ingrained in the minds of muslims
> that lead to such events as  9-11-01
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Catholic's f*cking up the U.S.A, but rather Zionists both Protestant Brits, and Jews.
> 
> Arguably people like Bolton, and W. Bush are far more dangerous to America, than Iran.
> 
> Of course Germans are less Catholic, because a lot of them are also Protestant.
> 
> But, some ethnic Germans are about as Catholic as Poles, like Austrians, and Bavarians.
> 
> That Bavarian Pope Benedict - Ratzinger was more of a traditional Pope than Polish Pope Jan Pawel II.
> 
> I'm a skeptic on 9/11, not in favor, nor against the formal agenda spoon-fed to us.
> 
> But, I will admit it's suspicious, and that Zionist Neocon Jews had the most to gain from it.
Click to expand...



ROFLMAO-------you swallowed that GOEBBELS spoonful-----DA JOOOS DONE IT
-----the same shit shoved down your throat from the cradle


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> and thats American Protestants  Sob .



The worst Protestants in America are Brits, and Blacks.

You people even despise your own, look at Hillary a British Protestant, or Bill Clinton a British Protestant, or  Obama a Protestant of British & Black heritages.

Get your acts together losers.

Catholic's are generally much more sensible.

I've never encountered many Catholic's who are like Bolton, or W. Bush.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sobie----your catechism whore was too busy sucking sucking cock to make any sense at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the mouth-piece to why every sane Catholic despises Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sobie, dear-----silly comment-----the catholic faith was founded upon the roman
> hatred of jews------the jews,  who REFUSED to lick roman ass.    Why do you
> imagine that every  "sane muslim"  hates catholics?      In fact,  muslim children
> are INSTRUCTED to hate catholics.     How do I know------I heard all about it in a
> MOSQUE-----long ago   (like 50 years ago)    ---in a mosque which was walking
> distance from the site where the WORLD TRADE CENTER would later be built.
> It is true that POLACKS  are ardent catholics-----more ardent about it than are
> german catholics.     How do I know? ------I know lots of persons----of polish background who are catholic.    For reality-----ask the people of Greenpoint.
> I did not grow up in NYC-----but I did grow up with lots of Catholics.   I attended
> MIDNIGHT MASS ----for years.    Not your fault-----the shit was ingrained in your
> mind from the cradle ----the same kind of shit ingrained in the minds of muslims
> that lead to such events as  9-11-01
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Catholic's f*cking up the U.S.A, but rather Zionists both Protestant Brits, and Jews.
> 
> Arguably people like Bolton, and W. Bush are far more dangerous to America, than Iran.
> 
> Of course Germans are less Catholic, because a lot of them are also Protestant.
> 
> But, some ethnic Germans are about as Catholic as Poles, like Austrians, and Bavarians.
> 
> That Bavarian Pope Benedict - Ratzinger was more of a traditional Pope than Polish Pope Jan Pawel II.
> 
> I'm a skeptic on 9/11, not in favor, nor against the formal agenda spoon-fed to us.
> 
> But, I will admit it's suspicious, and that Zionist Neocon Jews had the most to gain from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO-------you swallowed that GOEBBELS spoonful-----DA JOOOS DONE IT
> -----the same shit shoved down your throat from the cradle
Click to expand...


This isn't particularly close to the OP,  what is closer is that Bolton's a Zionist, Neocon, Maniac, War-Monger, who's following Israel like a dumb Mule.

I didn't say point blank that Jews did 9/11, but it's a possibility, for sure.

Prior to 9/11 the British Protestants were such Zionists, it's totally true that Jews gained the most from 9/11.

That's merely truth, nothing wrong with stating the truth.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thats American Protestants  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst Protestants in America are Brits, and Blacks.
> 
> You people even despise your own, look at Hillary a British Protestant, or Bill Clinton a British Protestant, or  Obama a Protestant of British & Black heritages.
> 
> Get your acts together losers.
> 
> Catholic's are generally much more sensible.
> 
> I've never encountered many Catholic's who are like Bolton, or W. Bush.
Click to expand...


Adolf Hitler was a catholic as was Josef Goebbels and Saint Magda of the cyanide.
Josef Mengele was a Catholic----In fact almost ALL OF THE TOP RANKING
NAZIS  were catholics.    Bitch Isabella queen of Spain was VERY CATHOLIC---so Catholic that there are some who wish to see that mass murdering slut---declared a
SAINT.     She murdered in Spain and even in South America-----a real holy bitch---
a fave of ROME      The people who murdered jewish survivors of the catholics of Germany-----were polish catholics


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---  You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost   ---   and just a Bump and repeat .   And the U.P. even has its own dialect .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there a lot of Finnish Rein-Deer herders in Yooper- Land?
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------   yep , lots of Finns , Swedes , Some Italians , some French , some Chippewa and then of course some  assorted others but all mostly White .   All AMERICANS  of course but they came from those different areas of the old world .     Also Cornish which i think are Welsh and others from Blighty because of their Iron Ore mining abilities .  Its a nice place , small population , isolated and i describe it as 1880s style   Sob .  [no wild running reindeer though]


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sobie----your catechism whore was too busy sucking sucking cock to make any sense at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the mouth-piece to why every sane Catholic despises Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sobie, dear-----silly comment-----the catholic faith was founded upon the roman
> hatred of jews------the jews,  who REFUSED to lick roman ass.    Why do you
> imagine that every  "sane muslim"  hates catholics?      In fact,  muslim children
> are INSTRUCTED to hate catholics.     How do I know------I heard all about it in a
> MOSQUE-----long ago   (like 50 years ago)    ---in a mosque which was walking
> distance from the site where the WORLD TRADE CENTER would later be built.
> It is true that POLACKS  are ardent catholics-----more ardent about it than are
> german catholics.     How do I know? ------I know lots of persons----of polish background who are catholic.    For reality-----ask the people of Greenpoint.
> I did not grow up in NYC-----but I did grow up with lots of Catholics.   I attended
> MIDNIGHT MASS ----for years.    Not your fault-----the shit was ingrained in your
> mind from the cradle ----the same kind of shit ingrained in the minds of muslims
> that lead to such events as  9-11-01
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Catholic's f*cking up the U.S.A, but rather Zionists both Protestant Brits, and Jews.
> 
> Arguably people like Bolton, and W. Bush are far more dangerous to America, than Iran.
> 
> Of course Germans are less Catholic, because a lot of them are also Protestant.
> 
> But, some ethnic Germans are about as Catholic as Poles, like Austrians, and Bavarians.
> 
> That Bavarian Pope Benedict - Ratzinger was more of a traditional Pope than Polish Pope Jan Pawel II.
> 
> I'm a skeptic on 9/11, not in favor, nor against the formal agenda spoon-fed to us.
> 
> But, I will admit it's suspicious, and that Zionist Neocon Jews had the most to gain from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO-------you swallowed that GOEBBELS spoonful-----DA JOOOS DONE IT
> -----the same shit shoved down your throat from the cradle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't particularly close to the OP,  what is closer is that Bolton's a Zionist, Neocon, Maniac, War-Monger, who's following Israel like a dumb Mule.
> 
> I didn't say point blank that Jews did 9/11, but it's a possibility, for sure.
> 
> Prior to 9/11 the British Protestants were such Zionists, it's totally true that Jews gained the most from 9/11.
> 
> That's merely truth, nothing wrong with stating the truth.
Click to expand...


It is MORE POSSIBLE that the filth and scum of greenpoint----did  9-11-01.  
I am a jew-----what did I gain from the POLISH CATHOLIC ATROCITY of
9-11-01?? --------as much as I gained from the murder of my Austrian cousins in 
POLISH AUSCHWITZ whilst   ugly polish catholic whores made cross signs and
cackled with glee?


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sobie----your catechism whore was too busy sucking sucking cock to make any sense at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the mouth-piece to why every sane Catholic despises Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sobie, dear-----silly comment-----the catholic faith was founded upon the roman
> hatred of jews------the jews,  who REFUSED to lick roman ass.    Why do you
> imagine that every  "sane muslim"  hates catholics?      In fact,  muslim children
> are INSTRUCTED to hate catholics.     How do I know------I heard all about it in a
> MOSQUE-----long ago   (like 50 years ago)    ---in a mosque which was walking
> distance from the site where the WORLD TRADE CENTER would later be built.
> It is true that POLACKS  are ardent catholics-----more ardent about it than are
> german catholics.     How do I know? ------I know lots of persons----of polish background who are catholic.    For reality-----ask the people of Greenpoint.
> I did not grow up in NYC-----but I did grow up with lots of Catholics.   I attended
> MIDNIGHT MASS ----for years.    Not your fault-----the shit was ingrained in your
> mind from the cradle ----the same kind of shit ingrained in the minds of muslims
> that lead to such events as  9-11-01
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Catholic's f*cking up the U.S.A, but rather Zionists both Protestant Brits, and Jews.
> 
> Arguably people like Bolton, and W. Bush are far more dangerous to America, than Iran.
> 
> Of course Germans are less Catholic, because a lot of them are also Protestant.
> 
> But, some ethnic Germans are about as Catholic as Poles, like Austrians, and Bavarians.
> 
> That Bavarian Pope Benedict - Ratzinger was more of a traditional Pope than Polish Pope Jan Pawel II.
> 
> I'm a skeptic on 9/11, not in favor, nor against the formal agenda spoon-fed to us.
> 
> But, I will admit it's suspicious, and that Zionist Neocon Jews had the most to gain from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO-------you swallowed that GOEBBELS spoonful-----DA JOOOS DONE IT
> -----the same shit shoved down your throat from the cradle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't particularly close to the OP,  what is closer is that Bolton's a Zionist, Neocon, Maniac, War-Monger, who's following Israel like a dumb Mule.
> 
> I didn't say point blank that Jews did 9/11, but it's a possibility, for sure.
> 
> Prior to 9/11 the British Protestants were such Zionists, it's totally true that Jews gained the most from 9/11.
> 
> That's merely truth, nothing wrong with stating the truth.
Click to expand...


right----the TRUTH----the  polish catholic atrocity of 9-11-01-----was nothing more than a follow up to the murders they committed for more than 1000 years in Poland---and the filth of their whores and pimps-------and THE LOOTING for the sake of  THE HOLY CHURCH


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thats American Protestants  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst Protestants in America are Brits, and Blacks.
> 
> You people even despise your own, look at Hillary a British Protestant, or Bill Clinton a British Protestant, or  Obama a Protestant of British & Black heritages.
> 
> Get your acts together losers.
> 
> Catholic's are generally much more sensible.
> 
> I've never encountered many Catholic's who are like Bolton, or W. Bush.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------   the 'bush'  familia are scum as they are mostly converted to 'catholic' because of their love of third world south american , mexican catholics  that they import to flood and vote for the next generation of actual 'mexican american' familia like young ' jorge bush' son of 'jebito bush' and his 'mexican wife   Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thats American Protestants  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst Protestants in America are Brits, and Blacks.
> 
> You people even despise your own, look at Hillary a British Protestant, or Bill Clinton a British Protestant, or  Obama a Protestant of British & Black heritages.
> 
> Get your acts together losers.
> 
> Catholic's are generally much more sensible.
> 
> I've never encountered many Catholic's who are like Bolton, or W. Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler was a catholic as was Josef Goebbels and Saint Magda of the cyanide.
> Josef Mengele was a Catholic----In fact almost ALL OF THE TOP RANKING
> NAZIS  were catholics.    Bitch Isabella queen of Spain was VERY CATHOLIC---so Catholic that there are some who wish to see that mass murdering slut---declared a
> SAINT.     She murdered in Spain and even in South America-----a real holy bitch---
> a fave of ROME      The people who murdered jewish survivors of the catholics of Germany-----were polish catholics
Click to expand...


There are no Nazis, or Catholic regimes causing major World Problems today, to my knowledge.

It's actually British Protestants like Bolton, W. Bush, LBJ, and Russia like Putin, or some Muslims like ISIS, and Assad who've caused a lot of modern issues.

Oh, and can't forget Israel against poor Palestinians.

A lot of high ranking Nazis may have had a Catholic upbringing, but a lot of them were supporters more of Pagan, and Islamic faiths.

Sure, Nazis were so Catholic, That's why they killed famed Polish Catholic clergy like Max Kolbe, or Leon Stepniak.

You're a kook.

It's widely accepted that Vatican efforts under Pope Pius helped saved 860,000 Jews during the Holocaust.


----------



## pismoe

aw , lets be careful about who we call KOOK Sob .


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thats American Protestants  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst Protestants in America are Brits, and Blacks.
> 
> You people even despise your own, look at Hillary a British Protestant, or Bill Clinton a British Protestant, or  Obama a Protestant of British & Black heritages.
> 
> Get your acts together losers.
> 
> Catholic's are generally much more sensible.
> 
> I've never encountered many Catholic's who are like Bolton, or W. Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler was a catholic as was Josef Goebbels and Saint Magda of the cyanide.
> Josef Mengele was a Catholic----In fact almost ALL OF THE TOP RANKING
> NAZIS  were catholics.    Bitch Isabella queen of Spain was VERY CATHOLIC---so Catholic that there are some who wish to see that mass murdering slut---declared a
> SAINT.     She murdered in Spain and even in South America-----a real holy bitch---
> a fave of ROME      The people who murdered jewish survivors of the catholics of Germany-----were polish catholics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Nazis, or Catholic regimes causing major World Problems today, to my knowledge.
> 
> It's actually British Protestants like Bolton, W. Bush, LBJ, and Russia like Putin, or some Muslims like ISIS, and Assad who've caused a lot of modern issues.
> 
> A lot of high ranking Nazis may have had a Catholic upbringing, but a lot of them were supporters more of Pagan, and Islamic faiths.
> 
> That's why they killed famed Polish Catholic clergy like Max Kolbe, or Leon Stepniak.
> 
> You're a kook.
> 
> It's widely accepted that Vatican efforts under Pope Pius helped saved 860,000 Jews during the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO       save them from what?----the pile of filth  "pius"     could have stopped his Nazi pals by simply excommunicating  that FILTH WHOSE ASSES HE LICKED


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the mouth-piece to why every sane Catholic despises Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sobie, dear-----silly comment-----the catholic faith was founded upon the roman
> hatred of jews------the jews,  who REFUSED to lick roman ass.    Why do you
> imagine that every  "sane muslim"  hates catholics?      In fact,  muslim children
> are INSTRUCTED to hate catholics.     How do I know------I heard all about it in a
> MOSQUE-----long ago   (like 50 years ago)    ---in a mosque which was walking
> distance from the site where the WORLD TRADE CENTER would later be built.
> It is true that POLACKS  are ardent catholics-----more ardent about it than are
> german catholics.     How do I know? ------I know lots of persons----of polish background who are catholic.    For reality-----ask the people of Greenpoint.
> I did not grow up in NYC-----but I did grow up with lots of Catholics.   I attended
> MIDNIGHT MASS ----for years.    Not your fault-----the shit was ingrained in your
> mind from the cradle ----the same kind of shit ingrained in the minds of muslims
> that lead to such events as  9-11-01
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Catholic's f*cking up the U.S.A, but rather Zionists both Protestant Brits, and Jews.
> 
> Arguably people like Bolton, and W. Bush are far more dangerous to America, than Iran.
> 
> Of course Germans are less Catholic, because a lot of them are also Protestant.
> 
> But, some ethnic Germans are about as Catholic as Poles, like Austrians, and Bavarians.
> 
> That Bavarian Pope Benedict - Ratzinger was more of a traditional Pope than Polish Pope Jan Pawel II.
> 
> I'm a skeptic on 9/11, not in favor, nor against the formal agenda spoon-fed to us.
> 
> But, I will admit it's suspicious, and that Zionist Neocon Jews had the most to gain from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO-------you swallowed that GOEBBELS spoonful-----DA JOOOS DONE IT
> -----the same shit shoved down your throat from the cradle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't particularly close to the OP,  what is closer is that Bolton's a Zionist, Neocon, Maniac, War-Monger, who's following Israel like a dumb Mule.
> 
> I didn't say point blank that Jews did 9/11, but it's a possibility, for sure.
> 
> Prior to 9/11 the British Protestants were such Zionists, it's totally true that Jews gained the most from 9/11.
> 
> That's merely truth, nothing wrong with stating the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is MORE POSSIBLE that the filth and scum of greenpoint----did  9-11-01.
> I am a jew-----what did I gain from the POLISH CATHOLIC ATROCITY of
> 9-11-01?? --------as much as I gained from the murder of my Austrian cousins in
> POLISH AUSCHWITZ whilst   ugly polish catholic whores made cross signs and
> cackled with glee?
Click to expand...


LOL, you're very desperate, dumb, and easily rattled, and did I mention downright bat-shit insane?

You can NEVER stay on topic, and NEVER ever get banned for it.

Is it so hard to admit that Nazis, Catholics, etc. aren't causing World problems, but Zionists, Protestants, Americans, Neocons, Assad, ISIS,  Russia and so forth ARE causing problems?

Bolton's become a collossal problem, I'm even thinking about registering as a Democrat to stop these Neocon sh(ts like Bolton.

Poland gained  support not from 9/11, but rather from Smolensk crash perhaps, only problem is the Jewish media in the U.S.A NEVER once said Putin's Russia was a potential terrorist in the Smolensk crash.

However, I think judging by Putin's actions, Smolensk was probably a terrorist attack, and keep in mind Putin's surrounded by Jews too.

At Putin's side, an army of Jewish billionaires

Auschwitz was staffed almost entirely by German Nazis.

SS command of Auschwitz concentration camp - Wikipedia

Why are you so retarded, and defective?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thats American Protestants  Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst Protestants in America are Brits, and Blacks.
> 
> You people even despise your own, look at Hillary a British Protestant, or Bill Clinton a British Protestant, or  Obama a Protestant of British & Black heritages.
> 
> Get your acts together losers.
> 
> Catholic's are generally much more sensible.
> 
> I've never encountered many Catholic's who are like Bolton, or W. Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------   the 'bush'  familia are scum as they are mostly converted to 'catholic' because of their love of third world south american , mexican catholics  that they import to flood and vote for the next generation of actual 'mexican american' familia like young ' jorge bush' son of 'jebito bush' and his 'mexican wife   Sob .
Click to expand...


Mexicans are beans compared to British maniacs like Bolton, W. Bush, and LBJ in the disastrous chaos these dumb Protestants have caused.

Heck, even Mexicans in the U.S.A seem to commit a comparable amount of murder as many British Protestant regions in the U.S.A.

El Paso Texas dominated by Mexicans actually has a lower murder rate than West Virginia dominated by British Protestants.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> aw , lets be careful about who we call KOOK Sob .




You go so far as to think it's OKAY for the U.S.A to provoke War  with the majority of the World, being Russia, China, the EU, and Iran at this rate.

Watch next the dumb bastids, will isolate India, Pakistan, Latin America, Africa etc. etc.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> aw , lets be careful about who we call KOOK Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go so far as to think it's OKAY for the U.S.A to provoke War  with the majority of the World, being Russia, China, the EU, and Iran at this rate.
> 
> Watch next the dumb bastids, will isolate India, Pakistan, Latin America, Africa etc. etc.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   only if we can kick zhit out of them and i think that we can .  Course there will be some losses of small cities and towns surrounding big cities like 'NYC'   Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> aw , lets be careful about who we call KOOK Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go so far as to think it's OKAY for the U.S.A to provoke War  with the majority of the World, being Russia, China, the EU, and Iran at this rate.
> 
> Watch next the dumb bastids, will isolate India, Pakistan, Latin America, Africa etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   only if we can kick zhit out of them and i think that we can .  Course there will be some losses of small cities and towns surrounding big cities like 'NYC'   Sob .
Click to expand...


BS, At this rate Democrats & Republicans will just attack each other, as Russia, China, and EU invade the U.S.A.

The American dream I think is not just dead, but about to be burried.

Capitalism, Zionism, Liberalism, etc. etc. have ruined America.

In one swoop people like Bolton, or W. Bush are all 3.


----------



## pismoe

i think that the U.P. and northern Wisconsin , north dakota , montana will be alright .     Lots of wildlife to eat and the people are pretty much self sufficient   Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> i think that the U.P. and northern Wisconsin , north dakota , montana will be alright .     Lots of wildlife to eat and the people are pretty much self sufficient   Sob .



If Canada invades?

You just care about yourself, you've never had much of a Human outlook.

Typical Indivudalist, less than Human, and without any kind of worthwhile outlook for Humanity.


----------



## pismoe

USA Capitol might end up being in Podunk N Dakota  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> USA Capitol might end up being in Podunk N Dakota  Sob .



So long as you're okay, you might as well support WW3 by Bolton's mania.

You're a maniac, a retard, and a  ignorant villain.

You're the reason why you British Protestant Zionists need to be treated as a collossal issue to Humanity.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think that the U.P. and northern Wisconsin , north dakota , montana will be alright .     Lots of wildlife to eat and the people are pretty much self sufficient   Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada invades?
> 
> You just care about yourself, you're never had much of a Human outlook.
> 
> Typical Indivudalist, less than Human, and without any kind of worthwhile outlook for Humanity.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   the 'canooks' would join up with the new Americans and we'd have Free trade of bear skins , venison , squirrel across borders  .  We'd have Rendevous [sp] and camp outs back and forth across the non existent borders  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Anyways, I'm going to have Cabbage Pierogies for brunch.

I'll be back later, to deal with the ignorant Bolton supporters, and their drivels.


----------



## pismoe

better eat while you can , war is on the horizon eh ??


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> ---  You've Probably Never Heard Of A Yooper, But Here's Why You'll Wish You Were One | HuffPost   ---   and just a Bump and repeat .   And the U.P. even has its own dialect .



Maybe its the schools, when we moved back up from being away, I was in 11th grade classes even though in Algonquin IL I was in 9th grade.  Hey and Yaw.  I do miss the church pasties.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sobie, dear-----silly comment-----the catholic faith was founded upon the roman
> hatred of jews------the jews,  who REFUSED to lick roman ass.    Why do you
> imagine that every  "sane muslim"  hates catholics?      In fact,  muslim children
> are INSTRUCTED to hate catholics.     How do I know------I heard all about it in a
> MOSQUE-----long ago   (like 50 years ago)    ---in a mosque which was walking
> distance from the site where the WORLD TRADE CENTER would later be built.
> It is true that POLACKS  are ardent catholics-----more ardent about it than are
> german catholics.     How do I know? ------I know lots of persons----of polish background who are catholic.    For reality-----ask the people of Greenpoint.
> I did not grow up in NYC-----but I did grow up with lots of Catholics.   I attended
> MIDNIGHT MASS ----for years.    Not your fault-----the shit was ingrained in your
> mind from the cradle ----the same kind of shit ingrained in the minds of muslims
> that lead to such events as  9-11-01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Catholic's f*cking up the U.S.A, but rather Zionists both Protestant Brits, and Jews.
> 
> Arguably people like Bolton, and W. Bush are far more dangerous to America, than Iran.
> 
> Of course Germans are less Catholic, because a lot of them are also Protestant.
> 
> But, some ethnic Germans are about as Catholic as Poles, like Austrians, and Bavarians.
> 
> That Bavarian Pope Benedict - Ratzinger was more of a traditional Pope than Polish Pope Jan Pawel II.
> 
> I'm a skeptic on 9/11, not in favor, nor against the formal agenda spoon-fed to us.
> 
> But, I will admit it's suspicious, and that Zionist Neocon Jews had the most to gain from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO-------you swallowed that GOEBBELS spoonful-----DA JOOOS DONE IT
> -----the same shit shoved down your throat from the cradle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't particularly close to the OP,  what is closer is that Bolton's a Zionist, Neocon, Maniac, War-Monger, who's following Israel like a dumb Mule.
> 
> I didn't say point blank that Jews did 9/11, but it's a possibility, for sure.
> 
> Prior to 9/11 the British Protestants were such Zionists, it's totally true that Jews gained the most from 9/11.
> 
> That's merely truth, nothing wrong with stating the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is MORE POSSIBLE that the filth and scum of greenpoint----did  9-11-01.
> I am a jew-----what did I gain from the POLISH CATHOLIC ATROCITY of
> 9-11-01?? --------as much as I gained from the murder of my Austrian cousins in
> POLISH AUSCHWITZ whilst   ugly polish catholic whores made cross signs and
> cackled with glee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you're very desperate, dumb, and easily rattled, and did I mention downright bat-shit insane?
> 
> You can NEVER stay on topic, and NEVER ever get banned for it.
> 
> Is it so hard to admit that Nazis, Catholics, etc. aren't causing World problems, but Zionists, Protestants, Americans, Neocons, Assad, ISIS,  Russia and so forth ARE causing problems?
> 
> Bolton's become a collossal problem, I'm even thinking about registering as a Democrat to stop these Neocon sh(ts like Bolton.
> 
> Poland gained  support not from 9/11, but rather from Smolensk crash perhaps, only problem is the Jewish media in the U.S.A NEVER once said Putin's Russia was a potential terrorist in the Smolensk crash.
> 
> However, I think judging by Putin's actions, Smolensk was probably a terrorist attack, and keep in mind Putin's surrounded by Jews too.
> 
> At Putin's side, an army of Jewish billionaires
> 
> Auschwitz was staffed almost entirely by German Nazis.
> 
> SS command of Auschwitz concentration camp - Wikipedia
> 
> Why are you so retarded, and defective?
Click to expand...


the POLACK PARROT is again parroting his catechism whore. -----THE MILITARY OFFI_CERS  controlling Auschwitz were germans  ------SO?     who wiped their asses?  -------that is easy----POLISH WHORES.         "JEWISH MEDIA"    translation------polack pigs are illiterate.    For the record-----sobie's citation about 
BILLIONAIRE JEWS SORROUNDING POOOTIN------is bullshit------the article notes that some jews who FLED RUSSIA and speak Russian attended some sort of memorial to a Russian hero at which POOOTIN was also in attendance------polacks are DESPERATE_


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Catholic's f*cking up the U.S.A, but rather Zionists both Protestant Brits, and Jews.
> 
> Arguably people like Bolton, and W. Bush are far more dangerous to America, than Iran.
> 
> Of course Germans are less Catholic, because a lot of them are also Protestant.
> 
> But, some ethnic Germans are about as Catholic as Poles, like Austrians, and Bavarians.
> 
> That Bavarian Pope Benedict - Ratzinger was more of a traditional Pope than Polish Pope Jan Pawel II.
> 
> I'm a skeptic on 9/11, not in favor, nor against the formal agenda spoon-fed to us.
> 
> But, I will admit it's suspicious, and that Zionist Neocon Jews had the most to gain from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO-------you swallowed that GOEBBELS spoonful-----DA JOOOS DONE IT
> -----the same shit shoved down your throat from the cradle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't particularly close to the OP,  what is closer is that Bolton's a Zionist, Neocon, Maniac, War-Monger, who's following Israel like a dumb Mule.
> 
> I didn't say point blank that Jews did 9/11, but it's a possibility, for sure.
> 
> Prior to 9/11 the British Protestants were such Zionists, it's totally true that Jews gained the most from 9/11.
> 
> That's merely truth, nothing wrong with stating the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is MORE POSSIBLE that the filth and scum of greenpoint----did  9-11-01.
> I am a jew-----what did I gain from the POLISH CATHOLIC ATROCITY of
> 9-11-01?? --------as much as I gained from the murder of my Austrian cousins in
> POLISH AUSCHWITZ whilst   ugly polish catholic whores made cross signs and
> cackled with glee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you're very desperate, dumb, and easily rattled, and did I mention downright bat-shit insane?
> 
> You can NEVER stay on topic, and NEVER ever get banned for it.
> 
> Is it so hard to admit that Nazis, Catholics, etc. aren't causing World problems, but Zionists, Protestants, Americans, Neocons, Assad, ISIS,  Russia and so forth ARE causing problems?
> 
> Bolton's become a collossal problem, I'm even thinking about registering as a Democrat to stop these Neocon sh(ts like Bolton.
> 
> Poland gained  support not from 9/11, but rather from Smolensk crash perhaps, only problem is the Jewish media in the U.S.A NEVER once said Putin's Russia was a potential terrorist in the Smolensk crash.
> 
> However, I think judging by Putin's actions, Smolensk was probably a terrorist attack, and keep in mind Putin's surrounded by Jews too.
> 
> At Putin's side, an army of Jewish billionaires
> 
> Auschwitz was staffed almost entirely by German Nazis.
> 
> SS command of Auschwitz concentration camp - Wikipedia
> 
> Why are you so retarded, and defective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the POLACK PARROT is again parroting his catechism whore. -----THE MILITARY OFFI_CERS  controlling Auschwitz were germans  ------SO?     who wiped their asses?  -------that is easy----POLISH WHORES.         "JEWISH MEDIA"    translation------polack pigs are illiterate.    For the record-----sobie's citation about
> BILLIONAIRE JEWS SORROUNDING POOOTIN------is bullshit------the article notes that some jews who FLED RUSSIA and speak Russian attended some sort of memorial to a Russian hero at which POOOTIN was also in attendance------polacks are DESPERATE_
Click to expand...


What does this have to do with Bolton being a Zionist, Neocon, Saber rattling war mongering maniac?

If I were to go so berserk off topic like this on a infactual tangent like that, I'd be banned, but NEVER once have I've seen you get banned.

That's why I'm suspicious of this being a secret Jewish - Zionist supremacist forum.

If many Poles helped Nazis, so did many Jews help Nazis.

Some Nazi collaborator Jewish orgs include Jewish Ghetto Police, Judenrate, Group 13, Jewish Kapos, Jewish Sonderkommandos etc. 

One of your own, Jewish Emanuel Ringelblum a historian who documented his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto, specifically stated that Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi Jews were more vicious than Polish Nazi collaborator Police, and at times Nazi Germans themselves.

Sources.

The Terrible Choice

 For example, he was as equally condemnatory of the ghetto's Jewish Police as he was of Polish fraudsters and anti-Semites:



_“The Jewish Police had a bad reputation even before the start of the 'resettlements'... Unlike the Polish Police, which did not take part in abductions for the labour camps, the Jewish Police did engage in this dirty work. The police were also notorious for their shocking corruption and lack of morality… But their meanness reached a pinnacle in the course of the deportations... The police became mentally conditioned to doing this dirty work and, therefore, performed it with perfection... There are people who maintain that each society has the police it deserves, that the malaise of helping the occupier slaughter 300,000 Jews infected the entire society and is not limited to the police, who are only a mirror of our society. Other people argue that the police is the haven of the morally weak psychological types, who do everything in their power to survive the difficult times, who believe that the end determines all means, and the end is to survive the war – even if survival is bound up with the taking of other people's lives.”_
The

Jewish Ghetto Police - Wikipedia

The Polish-Jewish historian and Warsaw Ghetto archivist Emanuel Ringelblum has described the cruelty of the ghetto Jewish police as "at times greater than that of the Germans, the Ukrainians and the Latvians."[6] The Jewish ghetto police ultimately shared the same fate with all their fellow ghetto inmates. On the ghettos' liquidation (1942-1943) they were either killed on–site or sent to extermination camps. However, some of the more active collaborators, especially those associated with the Żagiew network, are known to have survived the war.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> better eat while you can , war is on the horizon eh ??



It sure seems that way, especially with Bolton being a putrid saber rattler.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Zionists are trash.

Zionists were the first Nazi collaborators / Nazi allies, as proven by the Haavara Agreement in 1933, when Jewish Zionist bankers paid off Nazi Germany, to have Nazi Germany send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine, to help create Israel.

Eichmann the  Nazi German architect of the Holocaust, was a Zionist.

Zionists of course today cause a lot of chaos, be it Bibi's firing into crowds of Palestinians as teroristic massacres, or even worse
people like Bolton, W. Bush, Wolfowitz etc, who were complicate for the upwards of millions killed in Iraq & Afghanistan.

That's not enough, Bolton has come back strong, and ignorant, and primitive as ever, isolating America's allies of the EU, or neutral parties like China / Russia.

It seems that Zionists are trash in general, other Zionists include Truman who dropped the only Nuke ever on Japan a civilian dominated genocide,
or
LBJ who got millions of people  killed in Vietnam was a Zionist too.

Even Disraeli the British prime minister was a Zionist, and that was the height of the Late Victorian Holocausts under his reign in India, and else where, where 10's of millions died, as British policies stole resources out from under them.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> better eat while you can , war is on the horizon eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure seems that way, especially with Bolton being a putrid saber rattler.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------  Bolton makes you nervous eh  Sob .  [chuckle]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> better eat while you can , war is on the horizon eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure seems that way, especially with Bolton being a putrid saber rattler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------  Bolton makes you nervous eh  Sob .  [chuckle]
Click to expand...


Who wouldn't be nervous with the EU, Russia, and China the 3 biggest military powers /  entities in the World after the U.S.A uniting to fight the U.S.A on it's stupid Zionist position Bolton's pushing on attacking Iran, and anyone  attacking anyone who's not anti-Iran enough for their Zionist Neocon mania?

The problem is most British American Protestants, like yourself are primitive, ignorant, and violent.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> USA Capitol might end up being in Podunk N Dakota  Sob .



There might not be a U.S.A, and while I blame Liberals, and Conservatives both, ultimately the group called Neocons who are both Liberal, and war mongering are the main culprit of f*cking up America.

Neocons serve no purpose in this World, and include people like Bolton, Wolfowitz, Cheney, Rumsfeld, H.W Bush, and W. Bush, and now probably Trump & Pompeo too.

This is a major threat, they are retards on both internal, and foreign affairs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Why does Kavanaugh get so much attention now-a-days?
But, Bolton nearly none when it's Bolton causing the major problems?

What a stupid nation the U.S.A has become, truly followers of the media on both sides, like puppets with no brains, or souls, but a hand up their dupa.

Truly ridiculous, I'm getting more ashamed to be American by the day.

If I traveled in Europe, or heck most anywhere,  I'd definitely say I was a Canadian, of a Catholic origins.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Johnlaw said:


> This country is being run by a bunch of idiots.


With the support of those just as idiotic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> and  i grew up on Lake Superior with the beach and a freshwater ocean right outside the patio door of my parents house  Sob .



I can't believe all the attention is about Kavanaugh, and not about Bolton being a war-hawk.

As if it's not beautiful here?

I made a thread dedicated to 2 of Pawling's parks. (Just a matter of foot-steps from my house)

Lakeside & Murrow park Pawling NY.


----------



## danielpalos

everything for the "common defense" and virtually nothing for the general welfare?


----------



## pismoe

gotta take care of your own general welfare .  I'm doing that right now as i have lunch and put on a sweater .   Without   'common defense' and eficient azz kicking ability nothing else matters  DPalos .


----------



## danielpalos

pismoe said:


> gotta take care of your own general welfare .  I'm doing that right now as i have lunch and put on a sweater .   Without   'common defense' and eficient azz kicking ability nothing else matters  DPalos .


does it really matter now?  

there is no power to provide for the general warfare or common offense.  only the right wing never gets the general power to provide for the general welfare.


----------

